# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Arnold Classic 2009

## Muscleboss

οι πρώτες πληροφορίες θέλουν το κεφαλιανό να συμμετέχει, ενώ phil heath και dennis wolf δε θα συμμετέχουν στοχέυοντας το επόμενο olympia.

δε μας χάλασε  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Καθολου δεν μας χαλασε...αυτα ειναι νεα  :01. Mr. Green:  Μιχαλλη με την πρωτια!!!!!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RUHL

Απο που το εμαθες? γιατι στο arnold δεν τους περνουν ολους μονο με προσκληση περισυ θυμαμε βγηκε ο μαρτινεζ απο το αρνολντ και μετα το ιρονμαν ηρθε αντιπροσωπος και εδωσε προσκληση στον Μοε ελμασαγουι  που βγηκε 3ο η 4ος δεν θυμαμε να καληψει την θεση

καταλαβες τι ενοω ετσι? επειδη ακομα και ολοι οι προ δεν περνουν προκρηση εκει τους 
προσκαλουν μονο τους τοπ ββερς

----------


## slaine

προφανέστατα φοβήθηκαν τον Έλληνα και δεν κατεβαίνουν γι'αυτό!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

έφτασε στα αυτιά μου ότι πήρε πρόσκληση, έχω ακόμη μια μικρη επιφύλαξη, αλλά από το περιβάλλον του κεφαλιανού αυτό ακούγεται.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μακάρι να ισχύει είναι καλή περίπτωση για τον μιχάλη γιατί εδώ που έφτασε πρέπει να το παλέψει .
είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις που να πάει μπροστά είναι μονόδρομος.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης στο επίπεδο που θα αγωνίζετε τώρα ο μιχάλης πρέπει να δώσει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο ποζάρισμα δηλαδή στο στήσιμο στις υποχρεωτικές πόζες γιατί ενω στις φοτο που βλέπω τους αντιπάλους τούς έχει καθαρά χωρίς να στέκετε έτσι ώστε να αναδεικνύετε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα , στούς επαγγελματικούς αγώνες πρέπει να κοιτάξει αυτή την λεπτομέρεια σ αυτό θα τον βοηθήσει και ο μπαλάσας γιατί στο ββ δεν φτάνει να είσαι καλός πρέπει να μπορείς να πουλήσεις και αυτό που έχεις. 
γιατί σ αυτούς τούς αγώνες κρίνονται στην  λεπτομέρεια επειδή όλοι είναι καλοί.
αλλά καμιά φορά παίζει ρόλο και η φοτο γιατί σε μια που δείχνει πλάγια τρικέφαλο είναι καθαρά πρώτος αλλά το στήσιμο με επαγγελματία θα τον αδικούσε (απλά τον φαντάζομαι με επίπεδο επαγγελματικό γιατί εκεί είναι πλέον).

αυτά τα έβλεπα και με τον γιάννη τον ελευθεριάδη στη νέα υόρκη ακόμη και πισω στην σκηνή να κάθεσε πρέπει να στέκεσε ρηλάξ γιατί το μάτι των κριτών πάλι πέφτει επάνω σου και καλά είναι να φαίνεσε ανταγωνιστικός ενώ τα μεγάλα ονόματα κάνουν ότι νάναι όπως ο ντιλέτ ούτε στις υποχρεωτικές δεν μπορούσε να ποζάρει και να κρατάει τις πόζες.

----------


## Muscleboss

συμφωνώ με τον ηλία...

ακόμη επειδή στον τελευταίο αγώνα εμφανίστηκε σαν κάτοικος γερμανίας,δε ξέρω αν στους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες εμφανίσεται ως γερμανός... ελπίζω να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

πάντως νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μας εξηγήσουν οι άνθρωποι της ελληνικής IFBB περισσότερα για την περίπτωση του κεφαλιανού...

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

+1 

Το ποζαρισμα ειναι πολυ βασικο και καλα προσεξε ο Ηλιας, θελει λιγη δουλεια.
Ο Μ.Κεφαλιανος εχει ολα τα προσοντα να σταθει σε μεγαλο αγωνα, αμα προσεξει και το ποζαρισμα του ολα θα πανε τελεια!
 Προς το παρον πιστευω και εγω πως θελει καλη προπονηση στο ποζαρισμα, γιατι ειχε καποια λαθη.  :05. Biceps:   :05. Posing:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Μιχάλης έχει όλα τα εχέγγυα να δουλέψει και να φανει στους μεγαλους αγώνες,εντάξει να μην τρελλαινόμαστε και λόγω δημοσίων σχεσεων δεν θα χτυπησει και 5αδα από τον πρώτο αγώνα αλλά από πολλούς που συμμετεχουν δεν έχει να ζηλεψει κατι.

----------


## a.minidis

> ο Μιχάλης έχει όλα τα εχέγγυα να δουλέψει και να φανει στους μεγαλους αγώνες,εντάξει να μην τρελλαινόμαστε και λόγω δημοσίων σχεσεων δεν θα χτυπησει και 5αδα από τον πρώτο αγώνα αλλά από πολλούς που συμμετεχουν δεν έχει να ζηλεψει κατι.


                Συμφωνο απολυτα!!! δηστυχως,ειδικα σε τετοιο επιπεδο,δεν μετρα μονο,πως εισαι, αλλα και ποιος ειναι απο πισω.... 8)

----------


## RUHL

χωρις να στενοχωρησω κανενα επεστεψε το nickname μου και δεν του εχουν κανει προσκληση για τον αγωνα ακομα οποτε παιζει να του γηνει επειδη εδωσε καλα σημαδια στο οφφ σεασον 

Νομιζω θα προτημησουν καποιον ποιο γνωστο με αυτη την λογικη αλλα ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε 
θελω να παει και  ο μηχαλης ενοειετε απλα μην στενεψουν οι θεσεις επειδη δεν περνει ο ανολντ οσους στο ολυμπια δηλαδη οσοι προκρηθουν για εκει μονο επιλεκτικα

----------


## slaine

> χωρις να στενοχωρησω κανενα επεστεψε το nickname μου


 μετάφραση παρακαλώ? εννοείς ότι ο ρουλ θα πάει στη θέση του κεφαλιανού ή οτι θα πάρει αυτός την πρωτιά? μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## RUHL

την θεση μαν επειδη το ανολντ δεν ειανι ολυμπια που περνει 25+ ατομα εφοσον εχουν προκρηθει

----------


## Panoz

> συμφωνώ με τον ηλία...
> 
> ακόμη επειδή στον τελευταίο αγώνα εμφανίστηκε σαν κάτοικος γερμανίας,δε ξέρω αν στους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες εμφανίσεται ως γερμανός... ελπίζω να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> πάντως νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μας εξηγήσουν οι άνθρωποι της ελληνικής IFBB περισσότερα για την περίπτωση του κεφαλιανού...
> 
> ΜΒ


Νομιζω θα αναφερεται ως Γερμανος...αφου δεν εχει ουτε εναν αγωνα με την Ελληνικη εοσδ στο ενεργητικο του...σα να μην εχει σχεση καθολου.

Νομιζω και ο Ελευθεριαδης αναφερεται ως Γερμανος...

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ανακοινωθηκαν τα ονοματα των διαγωνιζομενων και ο Κεφαλιανος δεν είναι μέσα,δυστυχως ..

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα για το οποιο δεν μπορω να αναφερθω ακομη μολις ερθει η ωρα θα τα πω οπως παντα εξω απο τα δοντια,ωα γνωριζετε απλα οτι υπαρχουν πολοι κακοβουλοι ανθρωποι στον χωρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε ενημερωση με ανυπομονησία,παντως αν ηταν κατι που περναγε από το χερι καποιων και δεν πήγε από λαθος χειρισμους ο Μιχάλης στο Arnold Classic,είμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η λίστα  των αθλητων :

*2009 IFBB Athletes Invited to Arnold Sports Festival* 

*Arnold Classic*

Gustavo Badell
Moe El Moussawi
Toney Freeman
Kai Green
Ahmad Haider
Marcus Haley
Johnnie Jackson
Dennis James
Victor Martinez
Ronny Rockel
Silvio Samuel
Sergey Shelestov
Branch Warren


Για περισσότερα:

*http://arnoldsportsfestival.com/*

----------


## Muscleboss

δυστυχώς...

από ότι βλέπω μαθαεύτηκαν τα νέα και στο φόρουμ.... το επιβεβαίωσα από περισσότερες από 2 πηγές...

μακάρι να βρεθεί τρόπος να πάει ο κεφαλιανός αμερική...

ΜΒ

----------


## argyrakis

Κρίμα και θα πήγαινε καλά .

Ας ελπίσουμε σε κάποιον άλλο επαγγελματικό αγώνα να είναι μέσα γιατί το αξίζει.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι στην ελλαδα που δεν θελουν το αθλημα να παει μπροστα εγιναν καποιοι λαθος χειρισμοι πραγμα που εκμεταλευτηκαν καποιοι εχθροι του αθληματος (ετσι τους ονομαζω),αλλα περισοτερα δεν μπορω να σας απολκαλυψω ηρθε νομιζω η ωρα να ανηξουν το στομα τους και αλλοι που το αποφευγουν τοσο καιρο.

----------


## slaine

θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να μας ενημερώσετε αν γίνεται για τους λόγους που δεν πήγε αμερική ο Κεφαλιανός.

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχει περιπτωση να παιξει ο Μιχαλης στον ερασιτεχνικο αγωνα του Arnold Classic;

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> Υπάρχει περιπτωση να παιξει ο Μιχαλης στον ερασιτεχνικο αγωνα του Arnold Classic;


Δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να συμετασχει στο ερασιτεχνικο.

----------


## Polyneikos

απλα σαν δημόσιες σχέσεις,για να φανει λίγο στον κοσμο,για αυτο ρώτησα,εεπιδη γενικα είχε ακουστει ότι γινόταν προσπαθειες για αυτόν τον αγώνα.Ξερουμε αν υπαρχει προγραμματισμος ή καποια πρόσκληση - προκριση να συμμετάσχει σε καποιον αγώνα;

----------


## Muscleboss

ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι ίσως ο κεφαλιανός θα μπορούσε να παίξει σαν κύπριος, αφού δεν τον αφήνουν να παίξει σαν έλληνας.

ωστόσο, μη παρεξηγηθώ, αλλά θα κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου για να ακουστεί και η άλλη άποψη, που λίγο πολύ την γνωρίζουμε και έχει γραφτεί κάπου σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

πώς απαιτούμε τον κεφαλιανό να παίξει στην IFBB τη στιγμή που δεν έχει συμμετάσχει ποτέ σε αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ? αν ο στόχος του ήταν αυτός δε θα έπρεπε έστω τυπικά να συμμετέχει σε αυτήν την ομοσπονδία τα τελευταία χρόνια;
ζητάει τώρα κάτι από την ΕΟΣΔ χωρίς όμως να την έχει τιμήσει ποτέ με την παρουσία του;

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα μπορούσαν ακόμη και να μην κατέβηκε σε αγώνες της ifbb μόνο επειδή είναι σε αυτό το επίπεδο να τον εντάξουν γιατι θα είναι καλό και για την ελληνική ομοσπονδία .

ένα παρόμοιο είχε γίνει με τον ελευθεριαδη όταν βγήκε γενικός γερμανίας στην ifbb και προκρίθηκε για παγκόσμιο με την γερμανία , οπότε και του λέω γιάννη θες να κατεβείς σαν έλληνας και μου λέει εγω είμαι στην εθνική γερμανίας αν με δέχονται θελω να κατεβώ με την ελλάδα .

πήρα τηλέφωνο τον λεβεντέλη και μου λέει ηλία να κατεβεί στο πανελλήνιο πρώτα λέω δεν προλαβαίνει γιατί σε 2 εβδομάδες είναι το παγκόσμιο και εκτός αυτού είναι και τα έξοδα έχει πρόβλημα με την δουλειά του συνέχεια αγκαρεύει τα αδέρφια του και τον γαμπρό του και μου λέει όταν μας έχουν ανάγκη μας σκεύτονται δεν γίνετε αλλιώς και εγώ του είπα δεν σας έχει καμία ανάγκη αυτός ήδη πάει με τους γερμανούς και ξέρεις μπορεί να κερδίσει το παγκόσμιο γιατί πάντα ο γενικός γερμανίας κερδίζει την κατηγορία του η το γενικό.

και όταν έγινε το παγκόσμιο και κέρδισε ο γιάννης λέει ο λεβεντέλης στους γερμανούς στην δεξίωση μετά τους αγώνες δικός μας είναι και λέει ο γερμανός πρόεδρος ,τότε γιατί δεν είναι μαζί σας, εκτός αυτού όταν τον είδαν πρίν τούς αγώνες έπαθαν πλάκα και όλη την ώρα ασχολούταν μαζί του και δεν έδιναν σημασία καθόλου στούς έλληνες αθλητές που ένας είχε τρίχες στην πλάτη και δεν του είπαν λίγο να τις ξυρίσουν να δείχνει καλύτερα και το πρόσεξε ο γιάννης και το είπε στον έλληνα αθλητή.

και ρωτάω χάσαμε εξαιτίας του προεδρίου μια νίκη που θα χρεωνόταν στην ελλάδα και στην συνέχεια θα χρεωνόταν σε μας όλες οι συμετοχές σε επαγγελματικούς , τι θα χαλούσε την ελληνική ομοσπονδία μήπως είναι χορτασμένη απο τίτλους και δεν το ξέρουμε και τα λέω ενώ δεν ανήκω στην ifbb ήμουν όμως για αρκετά χρόνια, τώρα είμαι στην ναββα , που ξεκάθαρα όποιος κερδίσει το γιούνιβερσ το προφεσιοναλ της ναββα πάει άνετα σε επαγγελματικούς της ifbb ,  όπως το ίδιο θα ίσχυε άν τον οκτώβριο κέρδιζε ο κεφαλιανός ΄το γιούνιβερς της ναββα και μετά θα είχε δικαίωμα για επαγγελματικούς της ifbb.

άσχετα απο αυτά θα χαλούσε την ifbb αν βοηθούσε τον μιχάλη μόνο και μόνο απο το επίπεδο που έχει , γιατί πιστεύω οφελημένο θα είναι και το ελληνικό ββ , και η ομοσπονδία και ο μιχάλης που θα πετύχει τον στόχο του γιατί στο φινάλε ο μιχάλης θα την βρεί την άκρη γιατί αξίζει , αλλά αυτοί σαν ομοσπονδία θα μείνουν με την κακία , αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πώς θέλαν αλλά δεν γινόταν  πράγμα που δεν στέκει γιατί μπορεί να δήλωναν οτι συμετείχε και ας μην πήρε ποτέ μέρος και να δείτε πώς κερδίζουν εντυπώσεις με μια τέτοια κίνηση , γιατί βοηθάν κάποιον που αξίζει .εκτός αν σκεύτηκαν μήπως ζητήσει κάτι ανάλογο για το ολύμπια και ο μαστροκωστόπουλος (πλάκα κάνω βέβαια)

----------


## ioannis1

+1 ηλια.οσο για το τελευταιο που εγραψες εχει νοημα βαθυ και καλα εκανες και το ειπες.

----------


## RUHL

Αλλη ερωτηση ο κεφαλιανος δεν μπορει να λαβη μερος στους αλλους επαγκελματικους αγωνες Ιρον Μαν Αταλαντα και οτι αλλο εχει? εκει δεν θελει προσκληση απο οσο ξερω

----------


## ioannis1

κοιταξε τωρα τι γινεται.ο κεφαλιανος δεν μπορει ενω ο τζηνιδης  μπορει.  :02. Chinese:

----------


## RUHL

:02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## ioannis1

δημοσιες σχεσεις.ο σπονσορας του τζηνιδη ειναι αντιπροσωπος των συμπληρωματων dorian στην  ελλαδα .καταλαβαινεις.πηρε την επαγγελματικη καρτα αμεσως.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε παιδια δεν σας καταλαβαίνω,τι κι αν πήγε ο Τζινιδης τι και αν δεν πήγε.Μπράβο του που καταφερε να πάει.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν πήρε την θεση καποιου που αξιζε για να πουμε ότι τον αδίκησε.Το θεμα είναι να πανε όσοι μπορούν εξω,όχι ποιος να παρει την θεση του άλλου.
Το θεμα είναι να καταφερει να παει και ο Κεφαλιανος για να δειξει την αξία του και μακαρι γιατί το αξίζει το παλικαρι και επειδη θελω να είμαι και αντικειμενικός πιστεύω πως ναι,έχει πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες από τον Τζινίδη γιατί  το κορμί του είναι πλήρες και στα στανταρ των Αμερικάνων pro.
Όμως πρεπει να κατανοησουμε ότι για να καθιερωθείς και να κανεις κατι καλό πρεπει να συμμετεχεις σε πολλά grand prix να σε μαθει ο κοσμος,οι διοργανωτές,οι εταιρίες,να γυμναστείς στα μεγάλα γυμναστηρια που πάει όλη η μεκκα του professional bb.Αυτά πρεπει να κηνυγησει ο Μιχάλης,ο Δαυιδ που είναι ο προπονητής του και όσοι υπόλοιποι είναι κοντά του.Όλοι οι γνωστοί αθλητες έχετε δει σε ποσους αγωνες έχουν συμμετάσχει;Δηλαδή μην βγαλουμε ξαφνικα ότι όλος ο κοσμος συνομωτεί για να μην βγει ο Κεφαλιανός έξω.Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί τωρα να τον ξερουν όλοι αλλά έξω είναι ακόμα αγνωστος.
Σίγουρα όλοι περιμέναμε να βοηθηθεί από την Ελληνική IFBB αλλά όπως σωστά είπε και ο Muscleboss δεν μπορούσε να είχε απαιτησεις την στιγμη που δεν τους είχε στηρίξει ποτε με την αγωνιστικη του παρουσία.Εφόσον δεν εδειξαν εκεινοι μεγαλοψυχία και δεν καναν μια κίνηση  καλης θελησης να τον στηρίξουν θα πρεπει να ακολουθησει εναλλακτικο σχέδιο.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

AGAPITI FILI,
LOGO SIMETOXON MOY STIN IFBB SE ELLADA KAI EKSOTERIKO GNORIZO OTI OI KANONES TIS TIROUNTAI EYLAVIKA KAI POLI SPANIA GINONTAI EKSERESIS TORA GIA TON M.KEFALIANO EXEI TIS DINATOTHTES NA AGONISTI SE PRO CONTESTS OMOS KALOS H KAKOS PREPI NA AKOLOUTHISI TA PROVLEPOMENA.
KALI TOY EPITIXIA STOS MELLONTIKOUS AGONES TOY.

----------


## RUHL

Τα προβλεπομενα ειναι που θα μας φανε εδω στην ελλαδα και το φενομενο που τρογοντε μεταξυ τους αντι να προοθησουν και να κανουν τα στραβα ματια για εναν πολυ καλο αθλητη που εφτασε στην ακμη του και ποιος ξερει μπορει και παραπερα να παει καθοντε και κανουν αυτα αντι να τον προοθησουν στα γρηγορα μπας και καλυψουμε καποιο εδαφος-χρονο μεχρι να τον "μαθουν"(πολιτικη) και εξω μεχρι να παρει θεσεις που του αξηζουν

Ποσο χρονων ειναι το Κεφαλιανος? απλος θελω να δω ποσα χρονια ακομα θα μπορει να κατεβαινει σε τοπ φορμα ωστε να προλαβει

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό ότι ξερω είναι 39-40 χρ.,δεν είμαι ομως σίγουρος.

----------


## RUHL

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:  για να δουμε ποσο ακομα θα αντεξει  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το θεμα είναι να τον στείλουμε εξω όσο είναι στα ντουζενια του,δεν θελει και πολυ καποιος να απογοητευτει.Ειναι κριμα ο Κεφαλιανος να χαραμίζεται μόνο σε guest posing αγωνων γιατί να κατεβαινει εδω πλέον δεν έχει σημασία πιστευω για εκεινον.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτά θα μας φάνε στην ελλάδα ο εγωισμός και η ψιλομυτιές ο κεφαλιανός δεν είναι στην ifbb ωραία τηρούν τούς κανόνες , εκτός απο την περίπτωση της 1 στις 1000 και πολύ είπα που κάποιος θέλει να γίνει επαγγελματίας και η ifbb του δώσει την κάρτα όλοι οί άλλοι ερασιτέχνες τι παραπάνω θα έχουν από την ελληνική ifbb που δεν θα το προσφέρει η ναββα ένα παράδειγμα αναφέρω , που είπαμε η ναββα έχει και το γιούνιβερς σαν ιστορικό αγώνα και με κύρος.

στην περίπτωση του μιχάλη εντάσοντάς τον στα μέλη της, αν βέβαια το θέλει και ο μιχάλης και η  ifbb θα έχει όφελος και ίσως να κερδίσει οπαδούς με μια κίνηση τέτοια και απο εκεί και πέρα θα τον δεχτούν βέβαια με όρους που θα πρέπει και αυτός να τηρήσει.

ενω τώρα κρατώντας μια τέτοια στάση είναι σαν να λέει είδατε όποιος δεν είναι μαζί μας κάηκε και με αυτό μόνο αντιπάθεια θα δημιουργήσει λές και αν κάποιος ερασιτέχνης , πάει στην ifbb θα πιάσει τον παπά απ τα αρ@@ια.

πέρα από το όνομα δεν προσφέρει τίποτε στους ερασιτέχνες περισσότερο από άλλες αναγνωρισμένες ομοσπονδίες και καλά θα είναι να κατεβούν από το άλογο γιατί τόσα χρόνια τρώγαμε το παραμύθι οτι θα γινόταν ολυμπιακό άθλημα υπο την αιγίδα της ifbb και το πίστεψα και εγώ όπως και ο τσοπουρίδης γι αυτό και είμασταν εκεί χρόνια , αλλά ο αργύρης την πήρε γραμμή και μου έλεγε δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει ποτέ και είχε και δίκιο.

γι αυτό και ο κεφαλιανός δεν πρέπει να παρακαλάει απλά να μιλάν επί ισοις  όροις  αυτός έχει τα προσόντα και αυτοί την δυνατότητα και αν είναι δυνατοί πρέπει να το δείξουν γιατί ο δυνατός είναι και μεγαλόψυχος .

όσο για τον τσινίδη πραγματικά ήταν ταλέντο απλά τα έδωσε όλα σε νεαρή ηλικία που ήταν φανταστικός και ήταν τζούνιορ και είχε εκτός από χέρια και γάμπες και καλή πλάτη και ώμους αλλά και στά πόδια αν είχε την εξέληξη που έπρεπε θα ήταν διαφορετικός αλλά μεσολάβισαν πολλά και ο χρόνος δεν λειτούργησε υπέρ του και ώς γνωστόν όσο μεγαλώνουμε μεγαλώνει και η μέση και απο εκεί αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα της συμμετρίας , φανταστείτε τον μανώλη με την μέση που είχε γύρω στα 20 χρόνια του και την μάζα που είχε τότε αλλά και τώρα πώς θα φαινόταν , γιατί το ββ είναι και οφθαλμαπάτη έχοντας την ίδια μάζα βάζοντας σε σημεία που δεν πρέπει δείχνεις πιό λίγος και ασημετρος.

----------


## Polyneikos

έγραψες Ηλία. :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## nicksigalas

Στην ελλαδα ειμαστε περιμενατε κατι καλυτερο απο αυτους που δημιουργουν ολα αυτα μια ζωη ετσι θα ειμαστε γιατι δυστυχως υπαρχει μεγαλη μιζερια στους ανθρωπους και δεν θελουν αθλητες που το αξιζουν να πηγαινουν μπροστα  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βρηκα κάποιες φωτογραφίες του Αγαθοκλή Αγαθοκλέους,πόσο τεραστιος ήταν ρε παιδία;
Υπόψην είχε παίξει και στο Arnold Classic του 1997,για να φανταστείτε επίπεδο βγήκε τελευταίος,αλλά δείτε με ποιους έπαιζε !!

1   Ken Wheeler (Flex) 
2   Nasser El Sonbaty 
3   Michael Francois 
4   Ronnie Coleman 
5   Vince Taylor 
6   Paul Dillett 
7   Lee Priest 
8   Kevin Levrone 
9   Aaron Baker 
10   Alq' Gurley 
11   Ian Harrison 
12   Don Long 
13   Eddie Robinson  
14   Agathoklis Agathoklous

----------


## slaine

άψογες φωτογραφίες  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

αυτό για να καταλαβουμε τι τυχη έχει ένας αντικειμενικά πολύ καλός αθλητης στον πρώτο του αγώνα σε τέτοιο επίπεδο !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ετσι είναι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα στην πρώτη εμφάνηση να πάρει αυτό που αξίζει και ο αγαθοκλής ήταν φανταστικός αθλητής με πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό και πιστεύω πολλούς απο αυτούς που ήταν μπροστά τους κερδιζε αντικειμενικά .
όπως και με τον ελευθεριάδη που το είδα με τα μάτια μου στη νεα υόρκη το99 που σε εκείνο τον αγώνα ο κόσμος γιουχάριζε τους κριτές για το άδικο αποτέλεσμα που βγάλαν πρώτο τον ντιλέτ που δεν είχε κουράγιο ούτε να κρατάει τις πόζες.

----------


## nicksigalas

Οπως και να εισαι τελικα σε φανταστικη φορμα να εισαι σε αυτους τους αγωνες χανεσαι ειναι αυτα που λεγαμε ρε παιδια

----------


## Polyneikos

> ετσι είναι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα στην πρώτη εμφάνηση να πάρει αυτό που αξίζει και ο αγαθοκλής ήταν φανταστικός αθλητής με πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό και πιστεύω πολλούς απο αυτούς που ήταν μπροστά τους κερδιζε αντικειμενικά .
> όπως και με τον ελευθεριάδη που το είδα με τα μάτια μου στη νεα υόρκη το99 που σε εκείνο τον αγώνα ο κόσμος γιουχάριζε τους κριτές για το άδικο αποτέλεσμα που βγάλαν πρώτο τον ντιλέτ που δεν είχε κουράγιο ούτε να κρατάει τις πόζες.


Μιλας για το Night Of Champions που είχε κερδίσει ο Dillet;Ηλία μπορείς να μου εξηγησεις ένας αθλητης σαν τον Dillet με τόσες  δυνατότητες λόγω τεραστιου όγκου πως δεν βρεθηκε ποτέ κανεις να του μαθει να ποζάρει;Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα το καμπούριασμα και το μαζεμα των ώμων,πραγματικα αν τον δεις σε φωτογρραφια είναι τρομακτικος και αν αρχισει να ποζάρει τα καταστρεφει όλα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Σχετικά με κεφαλιανό, είχα μια συζήτηση προ ημερών και θα μεταφέρω και μια άλλη άποψη ανωνυμα, απλά για να ζητήσω τα σχόλιά σας. Η δική μου άποψη είναι γνωστή νομίζω.

Παραθέτω παρακάτω τα λόγια επειδή πραγματικά μου έκαναν εντύπωση όπως εκφράστηκαν.

*"Ο Κεφαλιανός τόσα χρόνια στηρίζει την WABBA, κατεβαίνει αγώνες της κάνει guest, είναι ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ της WABBA... έχει πάρει και παίρνει λεφτά από αυτή και αυτή βγάζει λεφτά από αυτόν. Και τώρα στα καλά καθούμενα ζητάει να γίνει επαγγελματίας της IFBB? είναι σαν να παίζει ο Παναθηναικός τελικό στην ευρώπη και να ζητάμε να συμπεριλάβουν ένα παίχτη του Ολυμπιακού επειδή είναι καλός... δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Ο κεφαλιανός δε θα έπρπε καν να πάει να ζητήσει κάρτα από την ΕΟΣΔ αν ήταν λίγο εγωιστής. Ήταν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτό που έγινε. Έχουν όλοι στραφεί εναντίον του Λεβεντέλη...
Αν ο κεφαλιανός θέλει και πιστεύει ότι αξίζει να πάει αμερική, ας πληρώσει να πάρει την κάρτα, δε του είπαν όχι, του είπαν να πληρώσει, τα λεφτά θα τα βγάλει στην αμερική αμέσως αν είναι τόσο καλός όσο πιστέυουν"* 

και άλλα....  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mantus3

πόσο πάει η καρτούλα? άμα είναι να πάρω κ για μένα μια... 

προφανώς ο φίλος που είπε τα παραπάνω μιλάει για visa...

καλό θα ήταν να μπουν μέσα τα μαχαίρια, οχι για εμάς αλλά για το άθλημά

----------


## RUHL

Τι να πεις ολοι εχουν δικιο μια φορα δεν μπορουν να κανουν τα στραβα ματια λες και εχουμε καμια 10αρια αθληταραδες εδω στην ελλαδα ετοιμους για το εξωτερικο




> Αν ο κεφαλιανός θέλει και πιστεύει ότι αξίζει να πάει αμερική, ας πληρώσει να πάρει την κάρτα, δε του είπαν όχι, του είπαν να πληρώσει


Και αυτο το μαμημενο το συμφερον θα μας φαει εδω στην ελλαδα

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σχετικά με κεφαλιανό, είχα μια συζήτηση προ ημερών και θα μεταφέρω και μια άλλη άποψη ανωνυμα, απλά για να ζητήσω τα σχόλιά σας. Η δική μου άποψη είναι γνωστή νομίζω.
> 
> Παραθέτω παρακάτω τα λόγια επειδή πραγματικά μου έκαναν εντύπωση όπως εκφράστηκαν.
> 
> *"Ο Κεφαλιανός τόσα χρόνια στηρίζει την WABBA, κατεβαίνει αγώνες της κάνει guest, είναι ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ της WABBA... έχει πάρει και παίρνει λεφτά από αυτή και αυτή βγάζει λεφτά από αυτόν. Και τώρα στα καλά καθούμενα ζητάει να γίνει επαγγελματίας της IFBB? είναι σαν να παίζει ο Παναθηναικός τελικό στην ευρώπη και να ζητάμε να συμπεριλάβουν ένα παίχτη του Ολυμπιακού επειδή είναι καλός... δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Ο κεφαλιανός δε θα έπρπε καν να πάει να ζητήσει κάρτα από την ΕΟΣΔ αν ήταν λίγο εγωιστής. Ήταν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτό που έγινε. Έχουν όλοι στραφεί εναντίον του Λεβεντέλη...
> Αν ο κεφαλιανός θέλει και πιστεύει ότι αξίζει να πάει αμερική, ας πληρώσει να πάρει την κάρτα, δε του είπαν όχι, του είπαν να πληρώσει, τα λεφτά θα τα βγάλει στην αμερική αμέσως αν είναι τόσο καλός όσο πιστέυουν"* 
> 
> και άλλα....


Δηλαδή η Ελληνική ΕΟΣΔ έχει πρόβλημα να κατεβασει τον Μιχάλη με την ομοσπονδία της αλλά δεν έχει προβλημα να παραχωρήσει την καρτα της στον Μιχάλη  με λεφτα;Ελληνικο bodybuilding.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο TRIANTAFYLLOU
> 
> ετσι είναι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα στην πρώτη εμφάνηση να πάρει αυτό που αξίζει και ο αγαθοκλής ήταν φανταστικός αθλητής με πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό και πιστεύω πολλούς απο αυτούς που ήταν μπροστά τους κερδιζε αντικειμενικά .
> όπως και με τον ελευθεριάδη που το είδα με τα μάτια μου στη νεα υόρκη το99 που σε εκείνο τον αγώνα ο κόσμος γιουχάριζε τους κριτές για το άδικο αποτέλεσμα που βγάλαν πρώτο τον ντιλέτ που δεν είχε κουράγιο ούτε να κρατάει τις πόζες.
> 
> 
> Μιλας για το Night Of Champions που είχε κερδίσει ο Dillet;Ηλία μπορείς να μου εξηγησεις ένας αθλητης σαν τον Dillet με τόσες  δυνατότητες λόγω τεραστιου όγκου πως δεν βρεθηκε ποτέ κανεις να του μαθει να ποζάρει;Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα το καμπούριασμα και το μαζεμα των ώμων,πραγματικα αν τον δεις σε φωτογρραφια είναι τρομακτικος και αν αρχισει να ποζάρει τα καταστρεφει όλα.


ο ντιλέτ πριν γίνει επαγγελματίας ποζάριζε καλύτερα και είχε καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση , μετα μετραν άλλα οι δημοσιες σχέσεις και δεν κολάν σε λεπτομέρειες, εκείνο που διαπίστωσα με τον ντιλέτ με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια δεν ήταν οτι δεν ξέρει να ποζάρει αλλά δεν μπορούσε ούτε να κρατήσει τις πόζες και μάλιστα μερικές δεν προλάβαινε καν , μεχρι να πάρει την πόζα έδιναν την επόμενη αν το έκανε κανένας με λιγότερη φήμη μέχρι που θα τον απέκλυαν και αυτός βγήκε πρώτος . 

μπορεί και να μην ήταν καλά απο θέμα υγείας αλλά αν δεν είσαι καλά δεν συμετέχεις η δεν βγαίνεις πρώτος ,όπως μετά τον αγώνα πήγε ο αδερφός του ελευθεριάδη να βγεί φωτογραφία και μετα ηρθε σε μένα και λέω γιατί δεν βγήκες μίμη και μου λέει δεν μπορούσε ήταν κουρασμένος και ενω είχα σκοπό να πάω και εγώ γιατί ειχα βγεί με αρκετούς μου την έδωσε και ουτε πήγα .

αλλού θέλω να καταλήξω άθλητές σαν αυτούς που είναι πρότυπα πρέπει να δείχνουν αγωνιστικότητα και φυσική κατάσταση και όχι να μας δίνουν εικόνα άρωστου γιατί είναι αρνητικό για το ββ ως πρός την εικόνα πρός τα έξω.

----------


## Polyneikos

είχα ακουσει απο καποιον ότι είχε πάρκισον και για αυτό δεν μπορουσε να κρατησει τις πόζες,λες να ισχύει Ηλία;

----------


## RUHL

> είχα ακουσει απο καποιον ότι είχε πάρκισον και για αυτό δεν μπορουσε να κρατησει τις πόζες,λες να ισχύει Ηλία;


Μπααα  απο το πολυ διουριτικο δεν μπορουσε να παρει ποζα 

εδω παντως κανονικα τις περνει
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hM1kZwOiaM

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σχετικά με κεφαλιανό, είχα μια συζήτηση προ ημερών και θα μεταφέρω και μια άλλη άποψη ανωνυμα, απλά για να ζητήσω τα σχόλιά σας. Η δική μου άποψη είναι γνωστή νομίζω.
> 
> Παραθέτω παρακάτω τα λόγια επειδή πραγματικά μου έκαναν εντύπωση όπως εκφράστηκαν.
> 
> *"Ο Κεφαλιανός τόσα χρόνια στηρίζει την WABBA, κατεβαίνει αγώνες της κάνει guest, είναι ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ της WABBA... έχει πάρει και παίρνει λεφτά από αυτή και αυτή βγάζει λεφτά από αυτόν. Και τώρα στα καλά καθούμενα ζητάει να γίνει επαγγελματίας της IFBB? είναι σαν να παίζει ο Παναθηναικός τελικό στην ευρώπη και να ζητάμε να συμπεριλάβουν ένα παίχτη του Ολυμπιακού επειδή είναι καλός... δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Ο κεφαλιανός δε θα έπρπε καν να πάει να ζητήσει κάρτα από την ΕΟΣΔ αν ήταν λίγο εγωιστής. Ήταν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτό που έγινε. Έχουν όλοι στραφεί εναντίον του Λεβεντέλη...
> Αν ο κεφαλιανός θέλει και πιστεύει ότι αξίζει να πάει αμερική, ας πληρώσει να πάρει την κάρτα, δε του είπαν όχι, του είπαν να πληρώσει, τα λεφτά θα τα βγάλει στην αμερική αμέσως αν είναι τόσο καλός όσο πιστέυουν"* 
> 
> και άλλα....


μακάρι να άκουγα κάποιον να μου έλεγε αυτά τα λόγια , αυτός που τα λέει μάλον απλά δικαιολογεί καταστάσεις η δεν  έχει επαφή με πραγματικότητα .

καλώς κάποιος αθλητής που κατεβαίνει σε μια ομοσπονδία ερασιτεχνική και είναι ερασιτέχνης στηρίζει αυτή την ομοσπονδία και κατεβαίνει για χρόνια αυτό δείχνει σταθερότητα χαρακτήρα και οχι συμφέρον γιατί κανενας ερσιτέχνης δεν τα κονομάει η τον πληρώνει καμια ομοσπονδία ελεος .

αν θεωρούν κονόμα το γκεστ που κάνει και θα πάρει κάποια χρήματα , τέτοια κονόμα να την βράσω και θα έπρεπε να ντρέποντε  να το αναφέρουν.
ο γιαννης ο ελευθεριάδης είναι χρόνια στην ifbb και καμία φορα η ελληνική ομοσπονδία δεν τον κάλεσε για γκέστ ενω τον κάλεσε η ναββα και ενώ δεν επιτρέπει η ifbb να πηγαίνει σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες αυτός ηρθε γιατί ήθελε πάρα πολύ να ρθεί στην ελλάδα έστω  και σαν γκέστ με ξεφτιλιστικό ποσό λόγω και οτι είμαστε φίλοι και μάλιστα κάποιοι το κάρφωσαν αυτό στην ifbb αλλά τους έγραψε κανονικά .

και είναι ιεροσυλία να συγκρίνουν ομάδες όπως ολυμπιακό με το ββ , εκεί υπάρχουν τεράστια οικονομικά συμφέροντα , ουτε τους πουλησε ποτέ ο κεφαλιανός ανήκε στην wabba και την στήριζε, τόσο κακό ήταν και οταν στην πορεία είδε και λόγω επιπέδου οτι μπορεί να σταθεί σε επαγγελματίες αποφάσισε να χτυπήσει την πόρτα τους και έδειξαν την μεγαλοψυχία τους.

ενώ θα μπορούσε και απο άλλο δρόμο όπως πχ κερδίζοντας το γιουνιβερσ της ναββα , όταν κάποιος είναι καλός δεν χάνετε αρκεί να το θέλει.

τι προσφέρει παραπάνω μια ερασιτεχνική ομοσπονδία όπως η ifbb και δεν το ξέρω που έφτασαν να κάνουν αγώνες της γειτονιάς μια ομοσπονδία που παγκόσμια αναμφισβήτητα είναι πρώτη δύναμη ειδικά στο επαγγελματικό ββ.

αν το ββ φτάσει επαγγελματικά όπως το ποδόσφαιρο η άλλα αθλήματα που οι αθλητες δεν χρειάζετε να ασχολούνται με τίποτε άλλο και οι ομοσπονδίες προσφέρουν τότε θα έχουν και απαιτήσεις.

εδώ μιλάμε για άθλημα παρεξηγημένο που όποιον ντοπαρισμένο πιάνουν απο όποιο άθλημα στην τηλεόραση ,ββερ δείχνουν και με το να βγεί κάποιος που αξίζει απο τα ελληνικά σύνορα και η ομοσπονδία που ανήκει έχει όφελος και ο αθλητής και η χώρα προβάλετε , αλλά και το ββ που το έχει ανάγκη...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> είχα ακουσει απο καποιον ότι είχε πάρκισον και για αυτό δεν μπορουσε να κρατησει τις πόζες,λες να ισχύει Ηλία;


δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο που αν ύσχυε θα έπρεπε να τον βραβεύσουν τιμής ένεκεν , εμένα μου έδωσε εντύπωση πώς ήταν καταβεβλημένος μπορεί και απο διουρητικά γιατί έχουν τέτοιες παρενέργειες η κάποια διαταραχή απο κακό προγραμματισμό και τα αας , εχω δεί αθλητές σε ακραία κατάσταση γράμωσης με φοβερή αγωνιστικότητα και έχω εμπειρία και προσωπική γιατί πάντα κατέβαινα κομμάτια και όση ώρα και να μας είχαν στη σκηνή δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτε όπως το 88 και 89 στην βουλγαρία στην κατηγορία του τσοπουρίδη νομίζω και ο νίκος ο σιγάλας τούς είχαν κάπου 2 ώρες κομπάριζον στην δική μου γύρω στη  μιάμιση ώρα και δεν χαλαρώναμε καθόλου σαν τα σκυλιά θα τρώγαμε τον τοπο και αυτοί να μην σκίσουν το καλτσόν.  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ήθελα να ενημερωσω τον κόσμο που παρακολουθεί μεσω του   :bodybuilding.gr:   το θέμα του Κεφαλιανου και της περιβόητης όπως τείνει να γίνει συμμετοχής του ή μη σε αγώνες της Αμερικής μέσω  της IFBB.Αναμενω και γνωμες κια σχετικα σχόλια.
Mαθευτηκε από το περιβάλλον του αθλητη ότι γενικα για να συμμετεχει σε επαγγελματικους αγώνες μεσω της IFBB δεν αρκουσε η νικη του στην Γερμανία αλλά έπρεπε να εξασφαλίσει και την υπογραφή της ελληνικής ομοσπονδίας.
Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας από την πλευρα του αθλητη με την ομοσπονδία ακούστηκε ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό της τάξεως των 50.000(!!!)Ευρώ με αποτέλεσμα να μην δρομολογηθεί  προς το παρον κατι.Όπως όλοι καταλαβαινετε το ποσό είναι τρελλό και παράλογο και το τελευταίο που μπορούμε να μιλαμε είναι η συμμετοχή του μέσω της IFBB,είναι αδύνατον να εξασφαλιστεί αυτό το ποσό!!

Ο δικός μου σχολιασμος είναι ότι αυτο που γίνεται είναι ένα κρίμα και αδικία γιατί επιτελους ένας αθλητης-πρότυπο μπορεί να περάσει τον Ατλαντικο και να κανει καλές εμφανίσεις και να ανοιξει τον δρόμο και για άλλους και καποιοι του σκοτώνουν το όνειρο.
ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ;;Δεν του ανακόπτουν την πορεία για διαδικαστικους και ανυπέρβλητους λόγους αλλα με εισπρακτικό σκοπο αγνοώντας  μια πορεία και προσπάθειες ετών.
Δεν θα μακρυγορήσω άλλο,περιμενω και τα δικά σας σχόλια.

----------


## slaine

απλά  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ τι να πώ αφού τα έχω πεί σε προηγούμενα πόστ οτι άλλα είναι τα αίτια λες και στην ελλάδα η όπου αλλού τα 50000 τρέχουν απο τα μπατζάκια μας .

και όλα αυτά που λένε είναι δικαιολογίες έχω εξηγήσει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το΄λόγους που θα έπεπε να βοηθούσαν τα ίδια έκαναν και για τον γιάννη που άν τους έδινε τα 50000 (που τελικά περασε με τους γερμανούς)
με την εμπειρία και αυτά που είδε σαν επαγγελματίας πότε θα τα έβγαζε αυτά πίσω τα χρήματα ? ποτέ!

εγώ ένα θα πώ πρέπει να ντρέπονται ας περνούσε κάτι απο το χέρι της ναββα κάπου να βοηθήσουν κάποιον και αν δεν το έκαναν εγώ θα άλλαζα ομοσπονδία .

ενα παράδειγμα ένας φιλος μου από αμερική είχε ένα τροχαίο στο νιου τζερσι και μου είπε ηλία επειδή γυμνάζομαι χρόνια κάνω ββ θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδείξω οτι κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες στην ελλάδα ββ γιατί η ασφάλεια θα μου δώσει κάτι παραπάνω οχι πολλά γιατί το ββ δεν είναι ολυμπιακο αλλά όσο να ναι στην αμερική μετράει και το είπα και κατευθείαν του στείλαμε ένα χαρτί απλά οτι συμετείχε σε 2 αγώνες στην ελλάδα , δεν ξέρω αν μέτρησε τελικά αλλά εμείς το χρέος το κάναμε και δεν χάσαμε και τίποτε.

καλά είναι τα χρήματα όλοι τα χρειάζονται αλλά μην το ξεφτιλίζουμε κιόλας.
γιατί στο τέλος θα βρεθεί άκρη και το μόνο που θα μείνει είναι μια κακία και πονηριά.

----------


## RUHL

***** **** ντροπη και αισχος δεν φτανει που εχει το *****  αυτη η ομοσπονδια στην ελλαδα που κατεβαινει *****  εκει τα ειδαμε τα χαλια τους περιση και αλλες χρονιες το παιζουν και καποιοι ***** 
Να κατι τετοια ατομα πηγαινουν το ββινγκ στην ελλαδα 100 χρονια πησω *****  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :01. Angry: 


_***** edit by MB: σεμνά..._

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτοί το κάναν γκέτο την ομοσπονδία τόσα χρόνια με την συμπεριφορά τους αυτή , αφού έχουν περγαμινές και λένε έχουν αναγνώριση απο το ελληνικό κράτος και είναι μοναδικοί γιατί δεν μαζεύουν όλη την ελίτ τού ελληνικού ββ παρά συνεχώς χάνουν έδαφος , αντί με κινήσεις όπως αυτη με τον κεφαλιανό να βοηθήσουν και να αλλάξουν όλο το αρνητικό κλίμα που θα έχει θετικό γι αυτούς αντίκτυπο και στο ερασιτεχνικό ββ, μοιράζουν δελτία επαγγελματία εκεί που δεν τα χρειάζονται όπως είχαν πεί να δώσουν και στον στρατή τον αργυράκη μετά την νίκη στη λάρισα στο γκράν πρί αλλά ποτέ δεν το πήρε γιατί δεν τον ένοιαζε.

αφού ξέρουν πώς και οι επαγγελματίες στην αμερική κάνουν διάφορες άλλες δουλειές για να επιβιώσουν λίγοι μόνο ζούν καθαρά απο το ββ η και κανένας γιατί δεν μπορεί κάποιος σε τέτοια επίπεδα να είναι συνέχεια σε φόρμα δείτε και λεβρόνε , φλεξ γουίλερ κ.α.

αντι να εφαρμόσουν μια πολιτική προσέγγισης αθλητών κάνοντας κινήσεις όπως αυτή που είναι τιμή τους να κερδίσουν ένα αθλητή του επιπέδου του κεφαλιανού γιατί είπαμε ο άνθρωπος ήταν στη wabba και παρέμεινε σε αυτή όσο ήταν σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο πρός τιμή του γιατί δεν ήταν όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος και δεν φανταζόταν τι εξέληξη θα είχε που τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι 1 στις 1000 στην ελλάδα και θα έπρεπε να προσαρμοστούν στα ελληνικά δεδομένα και σιγά σιγά αφού οριμάσει η κατάσταση στην ελλάδα να εφαρμόσουν αυτά που ισχύουν και στην αμερική και αν ποτέ φτάσουμε σε τέτοια επίπεδα που ούτε στην γερμανία έχουν φτάσει.

----------


## RUHL

Ε θα χασει την φορμα του αργα η γρηγορα ο κεφαλιανος και τοτε που ισως λεω ισως μετανιωσουν καποιοι θα ειναι πολυ αργα πλεον δεν ειναι και στην ηλικια του wolf

----------


## Muscleboss

ο Ηλίας έχει αφήσει επανελημένως να εννοηθεί ότι αν ο Κεφαλιανός κέρδιζε την επαγγελματική κατηγορία στο Universe της NABBA θα μπορούσε αυτόματα να συμμετάσχει σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες της IFBB.

εγώ δε το καταλαβαίνω αυτό καλά και θα ήθελα να μας το εξηγήσει αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντικό.

δηλαδή αν κέρδιζε την επαγγελματική της ΝΑΒΒΑ πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα δεν θα είχε με την ελληνική ΕΟΣΔ για την κάρτα;

με πoιο σκεπτικό ο νικητής της επαγγελματικής κατηγορίας της ΝΑΒΒΑ θα παίξει στην IFBB, υπάρχουν παραδείγματα αθλητών που το έκαναν;

αν αυτό ισχύει μήπως τελικά αυτή θα ήταν η σωστότερη κίνηση;

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο Ηλίας έχει αφήσει επανελημένως να εννοηθεί ότι αν ο Κεφαλιανός κέρδιζε την επαγγελματική κατηγορία στο Universe της NABBA θα μπορούσε αυτόματα να συμμετάσχει σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες της IFBB.
> 
> εγώ δε το καταλαβαίνω αυτό καλά και θα ήθελα να μας το εξηγήσει αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντικό.
> 
> δηλαδή αν κέδριζε την επαγγελματική της ΝΑΒΒΑ πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα δεν θα είχε με την ελληνική ΕΟΣΔ για την κάρτα;
> 
> με πιο σκεπτικό ο νικητής της επαγγελματικής κατηγορίας της ΝΑΒΒΑ θα παίξει στην IFBB, υπάρχουν παραδείγματα αθλητών που το έκαναν;
> 
> αν αυτό ισχύει μήπως τελικά αυτή θα ήταν η σωστότερη κίνηση;
> ...


αυτό παιδια ίσχυε ,ισχύει και θα ισχύει αλλά επειδή ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει αν δεν τα αποδεικνύει δεν έχει παρά να μπεί κάποιος στο σάιτ της ναββα να δεί πόσοι εκτός τον άρνολντ , τον εντουαρντο καβακ , τον τσαρλς κλερμόντε , τον φρανκ ζειν , σερζ νυμπρέ , τονυ πιρσον, τον εντι ελγουντ και πολλοί άλλοι , θα μου πείτε όμως παλιοί, το 2006 που κατέβηκα στο γιούνιβερς αυτός που κέρδισε τους επαγγελματίες ο στηβ σιντόν τον είχα δεί σε επαγγελματικούς στην νέα υόρκη όπου αν θυμάμε καλά είχε κερδίσει ο λη πρίστ δεν θυμάμε μόνο ποιός επαγγελματικός ήταν απλά το 2007 στη μάλτα τον είχα δεί τον σιντόν αδυνατισμένο που πιθανόν είχε σταματήσει για κάποιο λόγο αλλά φαινόταν μια χαρά ο άνθρωπος .

δεν ξέρω καλά αγγλικά αλλιώς θα ρωτούσα για λεπτομέρειες όπως και τον σάρτσεφ .
δεν λέμε οτι θα προκριθείς στο ολύμπια αλλά συμετέχοντας σε ένα επαγγελματικό αγώνα ανεβαίνεις στο τραίνο απλά και δεν τρέχεις απο πίσω μετά ισχύει ότι για όλους καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις έτσι είναι η αμερική.

εγώ έχω προσωπική εμπειρία όταν έκανα βόλτα στο σεντραλ πάρκ και τραβούσα βιντεο , με πλησιασε κάποιος και λέει έχουμε ένα φωτο σούτινκ πάρε την κάρτα μου και έλα σε αυτή την διεύθηνση , εγώ σαν έλληνας λέω στον αδερφό του γιάννη του ελευθεριάδη, μίμη μας δουλεύει ο μάστορας μάλον καμια αδερφή θα είναι και μετά απο δυο μέρες αφου κοιταξα το μασκλε αντ φιτνες το αμερικάνικο και είδα έγραφε το ονομα του εντιτορ μπιλ γκεγκερ ,ίδιο με την κάρτα του και τον βλέπω στους αγώνες ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον μέσα στην αίθουσα και ρωτάει γιατί δεν ήρθες λέω μέσα μου τι να σου πώ σε πέρασα για αδερφή? του λέω δεν είμαι σε φόρμα για αγώνες και λέει δεν ήθελα να ποζάρεις απλά κάποιες ασκήσεις σε ένα άρθρο για το περιοδικό και δεν θέλαμε κάποιον απο τους γνωστούς .

θέλω να πώ αν φτάσεις εκεί όλα παίζονται αν το θές βέβαια , γι αυτό και αν πάει ο μιχάλης σε κάποιον αγώνα ανοίγονται δρόμοι .

το ίδιο γίνετε και για το αρνολντ κλάσικ αθλητές απο ifbb προκρίνονται σ αυτόν τον αγώνα που είναι ισάξιος σε ανταγωνισμό του ολύμπια.

κι αυτά τα λέω σε περίπτωση που κλεισουν οι πόρτες και δεν υπάρχει άλλη διέξοδος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την ελληνική ifbb επειδή η ναββα σαν ιστορική ομοσπονδία η μάλον σαν ιστορικός αγώνας ,ο νικητής του προφεσιοναλ γιούνιβερς τιμής ένεκεν μπορεί να συμετέχει σε επαγγελματικούς της ifbb και αν αξίζει παίρνει και την κάρτα .

αυτό θα το συζητήσω με τον στράτο χατζηδημητριάδη γιατί μλάει με τον πρόεδρο και με τον γερμανό τον κλάους χόφμαν και ξέρει λεπτομέρειες , εμένα δεν με ενδιέφερε ποτέ για να μάθω , αλλά σαν ενημέρωση μπορώ να το κάνω.
και δεν λέω να πάει του χρόνου ο μιχάλης μακάρι να γίνει κάτι να μην χάνει χρόνο το παιδί , απλά σαν εναλακτική αυτό πρέπει να το γνωρίζει οτι γίνετε και ο αλέξης ο γερολυμάτος .

----------


## Polyneikos

Για φανταστείτε ρε παιδια όμως,να φτάσεις σε ένα τετοιο σημειο και αντι να καλοπιανουν να σε πάρουν και από τα μουτρα.
Αν ο Μιχάλης παει Αμερικη μακροπρόθεσμα  μπορεί να κανει πολύ καλό στο άθλημα γιατί τωρα σκέφτεται ο κόσμος πως όσο και να ασχοληθεις όσο και καλός να είσαι θα μεινεις στα εγχώρια εδαφη να παίζεις άντε και καμια πρόκριση σε ευρωπαϊκο ή παγκόσμιο ερασιτεχνικο,οπότε λίγα τα κέρδη, πολύ το ρίσκο.Ενω αν πάει ο Μιχάλης θα ανοιξει πόρτες στο όνειρο καποιων που θελουν εστω και στο μυαλο τους να φτασουν μακρυα και αν παράλληλα έχουν και το ταλέντο θα πουν γιατί να μην το παλεψω.Αλλά όχι να σκεφτόμαστε πως όταν φτασεις να γίνεις τόσο καλός να πρέπει να τους σκασεις και 50.000,σιγά ρε παιδια,μήπως και οι αθλητες σας τυγχάνουν καμίας ιδιαίτερης προβολής ή περικλείονται σπό σπόνσορες και χορηγούς και έχετε τετοιες απαιτήσεις;Αλλά επειδη δεν έχω αυταπάτες ότι πολλοί μπορούν να φτασουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο τουλάχιστον ο ένας που έφτασε να κανουμε τα πάντα για τον δούμε.
Επίσης για μένα ο Μιχάλης αποτελεί και πρότυπο σεμνότητας και ήθους και φωτεινό παράδειγμα ότι ένας οικογενειάρχης με γυναικα και 4 παιδια μπορεί να κανει bodybuilding τετοιου επιπέδου.

----------


## nicksigalas

Το αποτελεσμα ειναι ενα καποιοι κυριοι θα πρεπει να ντρεπονται για τις θεσεις κλειδια που εχουν μεσα σε ομοσπονδιες αυτο φυσικα μας δειχνει οτι επικρατει η ζηλεια και φυσικα ο ατομικισμός επρεπε να ντρεπονται που τοσα χρονια λενε οτι υποστηριζουν το β.β και εγω και ο Ηλιας υπηρετουσαμε την εν λογω ομοσπονδια ,Εγω προσωπικα ντρεπομαι που για αρκετα χρονια συναναστρεφόμουν με τετοια άτομα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως καποιοι καταλαβαν ότι περναει από το χέρι τους η τυχη του Μιχάλη και σου λενε κατσε μηπως πιάσω την καλή τωρα που έχει την πρεμουρα να γίνει επαγγελματίας.Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν είπαν και ένα λογικό ποσό ,τι πάει να πει 50.000;Έτσι βγαινουν τα λεφτά;

----------


## Muscleboss

καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε και άμεση απάντηση σε όλα τα παραπάνω, έστω να την έστελνε κάποιος στο email της σελίδας info(at)bodybuilding.gr.

κατανοητή η αγανάκτηση παιδιά, απλά προσοχή με τους χαρακτηρισμούς  :01. Neutral:  

μου λέει ένας φίλος..."είναι τυχεροί που πέσανε στο μιχάλη που είναι καλό παιδί, έπρεπε να το κάνουν αυτό σε κανα γκίνη όταν κατέβαινε και να του λέγαν δεν παίρνεις κάρτα..." 
αν και δε γνωρίζω προσωπικά το γκίνη φαντάζομαι τι εννοεί...  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει καμια ανταπόκριση από την πλευρα της ΕΟΣΔ, μακάρι να ακουγαμε και την δικη τους άποψη για την σφαιρικη κάλυψη του ζητήματος,αλλα δύσκολο.Τελωςπάντων,ελπίζω να γίνουν πιο διαλλάκτικοι και πιο λογικοί ακομα και στην περίπτωση που πρέπει να δοθεί ένα ποσό,αν και εμένα μου ακούγεται αστείο να μοιράζονται επαγγελματικες κάρτες με συγκεκριμένο ποσό και όχι με την εγνωσμένη αξία ενός αθλητη.
Όπως πολύ σωστα είχε γραψει και ο Ηλίας θα μπορούσαν να διαπραγματευτούν με τον Μιχάλη και να τον "κέρδιζαν" και σαν αθλητη στην ομοσπονδία τους,με καποιες υποχρεωτικές του παρουσίες στα πανελληνια πρωταθλήματα και grand prix που διοργανώνουν,εν αναγκη ας ζητούσαν αποκλειστικότητα,αυτο δεν θα θεωρούταν παράλογο την στιγμη που και εκείνοι θα τον βοηθούσαν.
Ελπίζω να βρεθει μια φόρμουλα και Μιχάλης να ζήσει το όνειρο του γιατί πραγματικα το αξίζει..

----------


## NASSER

Δυστυχώς απο οτι γνωριζω, η απαντηση που δωθηκε στον Μιχαλη ειναι απ ενα μονο προσωπο που εκπροσωπει την ομοσπονδια και οχι απο συμβουλιο της ομοσπονδιας!
Τα στελέχη και σύλλογοι της ομοσπονδιας δεν ειναι ενημερωμενοι για το γεγονος!!

Η καρτα δινεται με καποιες προϋποθέσεις, βέβαια αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο και πιο λογικο, αλλα το χρηματικο ποσο που πρεπει να δωσει ο αθλητης για τα διαδικαστικα ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τελικά έμαθα οτι και ο εντυ ελγουντ πήγε στην ifbb στούς επαγγελματίες μετά απο πρόσκληση της ifbb ,όπως και ο στηβ σιντόν και όχι μόνο επειδή πήραν  το γιούνιβερσ της ναββα. αλλά σε αγώνες επαγγελματικούς εκτός ifbb.
αυτοί μετα το γιούνιβερς πήγαν σε κάτι επαγγελματικούς εκτός ifbb και επειδή ήταν καλοί τους έκαναν πρόσκληση και έλαβαν μέρος .

δηλαδή σαν επαγγελματίας της ναββα παίρνει 5000 λίρες στο γιούνιβερσ αλλά αυτά δεν είναι λεφτά για να λές αξίζει να γίνω επαγγελματίας .

όπως επίσης δεν είναι τίποτε και να πάρεις επαγγελματική κάρτα της ifbb ο μόνος που παίρνει λεφτα που να δικαιολογούν αυτό που κάνει είναι μρ ολυμπια αλλά και αυτός μέχρι να φτάσει σε τέτοιο επίπεδο αυτά που έχει ξοδέψει πρέπει να βγεί αρκετές φορές να κάνει απόσβεση.

μην νομίζετε υπάρχει σοβαρό χρηματικό ποσό εκτός το ολύμπια και αρνολντ κλάσικ στούς άλλους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες ,απλά είναι θέμα γνωριμιών όπως ο στρατής που του έκανε πρόσκληση ο μιλος σάρτσεβ και ο ντένις τζέιμς , αν ήθελε μπορούσε να φτάσει κάπου αλλά είπαμε δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τίποτε και μπορεί κάποιος με λιγότερους τίτλους και περγαμηνές να βγάλει περισσότερα .

γι αυτό επειδή δεν αξίζει και το ξέρουμε όλοι οι σχετικοί γιατί τα λέω εγώ που έχω φίλο επαγγελματία , θα έπρεπε οι υπευθυνοι της ifbb ελλάδας να βοηθήσουν να γλυτώσει χρόνο και ταλαιπωρία ο μιχάλης αλλά και αυτοί θα έχουν στις τάξεις τους έναν φτασμένο επαγγελματία.

----------


## RUHL

> όπως επίσης δεν είναι τίποτε και να πάρεις επαγγελματική κάρτα της ifbb ο μόνος που παίρνει λεφτα που να δικαιολογούν αυτό που κάνει είναι μρ ολυμπια αλλά και αυτός μέχρι να φτάσει σε τέτοιο επίπεδο αυτά που έχει ξοδέψει πρέπει να βγεί αρκετές φορές να κάνει απόσβεση.


Καλα τα λεφτα και το μρ να νικησης δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στα λεφτα αν πιασης την καλη και πουλας στον κοσμο και σε παρουν μερικες εταιριες συμπληρωματα και αλλες τοτε εκει ειναι το αληθινο χρημα

ο cutler εχει εισοδημα 2-3 εκατομηρια τον χρονο  :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   ο αλητης δεν στελνει και κανενα δωρεαν συμπληρωμα εστω και σε μας  :01. Mr. Green: 


Ηλια *αν δεν ειναι μυστικο* τοτε που ηταν χορηγος η all-stars του ελευθεριαδη ποσα του εδηνε?  αν και αυτη η εταιρια ειναι γνωστη μονο στην γερμανια και αρκετα ακριβη σχετικα αλλα ειχε καλα ονοματα κατα καιρους

----------


## Polyneikos

εγώ θυμαμαι τον Batista που την διαφήμιζε την All Stars,να πω την αλήθεια μου και τον Ελευθεριαδη από την All Stars τον είχα μαθει από περιοδικα και διαφημισεις,λεω ώπα ,ποιος είναι αυτός ο Έλληνας;

----------


## RUHL

Και τον denis james πηρε περισυ η προπερισυ νομιζω ειχε και τον wolf Πολυ παλια στα πρωτα πρωτα του βηματα και αλλους γερμανους προ και τον αρμιν σουλτς νομιζω ειχε ετσι απο γνωστους

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγώ θυμαμαι τον Batista που την διαφήμιζε την All Stars,να πω την αλήθεια μου και τον Ελευθεριαδη από την All Stars τον είχα μαθει από περιοδικα και διαφημισεις,λεω ώπα ,ποιος είναι αυτός ο Έλληνας;


πραγματικά ήταν ο πακο μπατίστα , ο γιαννης ο ελευθεριαδης και ο τούρκος ο αμντουλάχ αιτουκλού που΄απο κοντα ηταν πολύ λίγος σε σχέση με πάκο και γιαννη , ο γιάννης ήταν ο πιό τεράστιος στην φιμπο είχα πάει κρυφά στο περίπτερο της ολ σταρ στη φίμπο και τον είχα κάνει έκπληξη .

ο τούρκος κέρδιζε παγκόσμια με την γράμωση είχε φοβερή γράμωση στούς γλουτούς , αλλά ήταν και πολύ επικοινωνιακός και ιδιαίτερα με τις γκόμενες .

αν θυμάμε καλά ο γιάννης τότε πρέπει να έπαιρνε γύρω στα 6000 μάρκα τον χρόνο δεν νομίζω να είναι λεφτα για να πείς δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο και συνέχεια έπρεπε να φεύγει σε άλλες πόλεις για σεμινάρια και πόζινκ γιατί είναι στη συμφωνία αυτά το πολύ αν έφτασε μέχρι 10000 μάρκα με συμπληρώματα μαζί που τού έδιναν, σε ευρώ είναι τα μισά .

στήν αμερική παίρνουν πολύ περισσότερα γιατί είναι πιό διαδεδομένο το ββ, στην γερμανία δεν έχει ενας επαγγελματίας τις ίδιες δυνατότητες γι αυτό όλοι σκεφτονται να την κάνουν και μάλιστα οι γερμανοί που είναι ψηλά στο ολύμπια έχουν κάνει δεύτερη πατρίδα την αμερική και είναι δύσκολο αν έχεις οικογένεια.

αν ο γιάννης δεν είχε το πρόβλημα που του παρουσιάστηκε με την καρδιά μπορεί και να πήγαινε αμερική είχε κάτι άκρες αλλά ήθελε να μην του χαριστεί τίποτε να δούλευε μια χρονιά ακόμη και να πήγαινε στο αρνολντ κλάσικ τον είχε όνειρο αυτόν τον αγώνα γι αυτό και σε ένα ευρωπαικό γκράν πρί είχε πολύ καλή φόρμα και ενώ έπρεπε πάλι να είναι τριάδα βγήκε η 5ος η 6ος αλλά λεφτά έπαιρναν η οι 3 πρώτοι η οι 4 δηλαδή τι σόι επαγγελματικοί αγώνες είναι δεν ξέρω γι αυτό λέω μόνο στο ολύμπια και άρνολντ έχει μαρμίτα , μετά μόνο άν ξέρεις να εξαργυρώνεις τους τίτλους επενδύοντας στο χώρο η κάνοντας γυμναστήριο η εταιρία με ρούχα η συμπληρώματα κτλ .

----------


## RUHL

> αν θυμάμε καλά ο γιάννης τότε πρέπει να έπαιρνε γύρω στα 6000 μάρκα τον χρόνο δεν νομίζω να είναι λεφτα για να πείς δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο και συνέχεια έπρεπε να φεύγει σε άλλες πόλεις για σεμινάρια και πόζινκ γιατί είναι στη συμφωνία αυτά το πολύ αν έφτασε μέχρι 10000 μάρκα με συμπληρώματα μαζί που τού έδιναν, σε ευρώ είναι τα μισά .


Eνταξυ λιγα σχετικα και για εκεινη την εποχη με τα μαρκα

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι έγινε ρε παιδια,κανενα νεο από τι θεμα Κεφαλιανου είχαμε;Λεγινε καμια διαπραγματευση με την καρτα του;

----------


## Muscleboss

από ότι άκουσα πριον λίγες μέρες, είναι οριστικό πλέον ότι δε θα πάρει ελληνική κάρτα και δεν αλλάζει τπτ... μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αν ξέρει κάποιος άλλος ας πει...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το παράξενο θα ήταν να βοηθούσαν με κάποιο τρόπο την κατάσταση και να έδιναν την κάρτα που θα του έδινε την δυνατότητα να εκπροσωπήσει την ελλάδα στους επαγγελματίες.

γιατί πολλοί έχουν καρτα επαγγελματία στην ελλάδα απο αγώνες της ifbb όπως τελευταία ήθελαν να δώσουν στον στρατή τον αργυράκη και τον τσούνο τον γιαννη ,αλλά αυτοί ούτε μπήκαν στην διαδικασία να την πάρουν γιατί δεν τους ενδιέφερε καθόλου .

και τώρα που βρέθηκε ένας άνθρωπος που πέρα απο τις δυνατότητες έχει και την θέληση δεν βοηθάν λές και θα έχουν χάσιμο , ακόμη και σαν ελληνικό ββ θα έχει όφελος .

η θα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα για αυτούς αν δεν ζητούσαν αυτό το τρελό ποσό απο τον μιχάλη και του έλεγαν εμεις θα σε βοηθήσουμε και απο τα χρήματα που θα πάρεις σαν επαγγελματίας, άν πάρεις θα μας δώσεις ένα ποσοστό ενίσχηση στην ομοσπονδία για την βοήθεια που προσφέραμε, θα ήταν πιό δίκαιο αυτό απο το να ζητάν 50000 εκ των προτέρων.

αλλά δυστυχώςδεν υπάρχει καμία θέληση παρα μόνο εγωισμός για το τίποτε.

----------


## Polyneikos

+ 1000.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

Πιστευω πως πρεπει να πω και εγω οσα γνωριζω επι του θεματος Κεφαλιανου, χωρις να σημαινει πως υποστηριζω καποια πλευρα.

Τα οσα μπηκα στη διαδικασια να μαθω ειναι επειτα απο την ειδηση του φιλου Polyneikos για την τηλεφωνικη συνομιλία Κεφαλιανου-Λεβεντελη και το ζητημα των 50000?

Ο κ. Λεβεντελης εξηγησε απο την αρχη στον Κεφαλιανο πως για να φτασει να του δωσει την επαγγελματικη καρτα η ομοσπονδια, θα πρεπει αρχικα να συμμετασχει σε παννεληνιο αγωνα στην Ελλαδα και επειτα να κανει και μια συμμετοχη σε ανωτεροα αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας, ειτε βαλκανικό ειτε μεσογειακό ειτε πανευρωπαϊκό ειτε παγκόσμιο.

Και ολα αυτα ζητηθηκαν, οχι επειδη δεν αναγνωριζεται η αξια του Κεφαλιανου σαν αθλητη οσο και οι δυνατοτητες του στο εξωτερικο αλλα τοσο για να τηρηθουν οι κανονισμοι της ομοσπονδιας ΑΛΛΑ και να μην πρεξηγηθει η ομοσπονδια τοσο απεναντι στους αθλητες της οσο και στις αρχες της. 

Και μεχρι στιγμης ο μονος Ελληνας επαγγελματιας αθλητης της IFBB στην Ελλαδα ειναι ο Μανώλης Τζινιδης.
Οι καρτες που ακουγοναι πως δωθηκαν ειναι για αγωνες της ΙFBB με χρηματικα επαθλα (οχι ανω των 5000?) οπως αυτον που διεξαχθηκε το 2007 στη Λαρισα απο τον συλλογο Διαπλαση-Λαρισας. Τετοιου ειδους καρτες ειχαν προταθει στους αθλητες που ελαβαν μερος τοτε σαυτον τον αγωνα, που ειναι ενα βημα για αποκτηση της επαγγελματικης καρτας ΑΛΛΑ οχι η επαγγελματικη καρτα!

Οπως γνωριζετε υπηρξε τηλεφωνικη επικοινονια επειτα απο την συμμετοχη του Κεφαλιανου σε αγωνες στη Γερμανια, οπου και οι Γερμανοι του ειπαν πως πρεπει να απαυθυνθει στη χωρα εθνικότητας του για την καρτα.
Ο Κεφαλιανος απο την αρχη εκξεφρασε ''θελω να παιξω στο Olympia'' αδιαφοροντας για τις συστασεις του Λεβεντλη περι των διαδικασιων που πρεπει να ακολουθησει ο Κεφαλιανος σαν αθλητης της ΙFBB και οχι απλα σαν Κεφαλιανος.
Στο τελος της συνομιλιας ζητησε την εξαγορα της καρτας αδιαφορωντας για οσα πρεπει να ακολουθησει και να παραβλεφθούν οσα πρεπει να ακολουθησει.
Διπλωματικα η απαντηση του κ. Λεβεντελη απεναντη στον Κεφαλιανο, που δεν δεχοταν τους ορους της ομοσπονδιας, του ειπε 50000? κανει η καρτα, ποσό που κανενας φυσιολογικα δεν θα εδινε.
Με λγα λογια μη θελοντας να συμβιβαστει ο κ. Λεβεντελης, απομάκρυνε τις διαπραγματευσεις ζητωντας ενα μεγαλο ποσο.

Αποψη μου ειναι πως Κρίμα να υπαρχουν τετοιες κοντρες αλλα και απο την αλλη ο Κεφαλιανος αμα ειχε συμβιβαστει απο την αρχη να ακολουθησει τα σωστα βηματα, τωρα θα ειχε την καρτα στα χερια του.

Δυστυχως ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος ειναι αυτη η στιγμη ο παθών απο κοντρες των ανθρωπων και ομοσπονδιων του Αθληματος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ χαίρομαι που βγαινεις στον αερα και λες και την άποψη της άλλης πλευρας,χωρίς να σημαινει ότι την εκπροσωπεις.
Για να καταλαβει και ο κοσμος που δεν ξερει πρόσωπα και πράγματα εμεις δεν είμαστε ουτε προσκειμενοι στον Κεφαλιανο με την έννοια αβανταδόροι ουτε κατι αντίστοιχο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.Είμαστε μέλη του   :bodybuilding.gr:  και πάνω απ΄όλα λατρεις του αθλήματος και προσωπικα πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας θελουμε να παει το αθλημα μπροστα.Απλά προσπαθουμε από το βημα που έχουμε σε αυτο το φόρουμ,μικρο ή μεγάλο,να εκφρασουμε τις απόψεις μας και την αγωνία μας για έναν τόσο καλό αθλητη όπως ο Μιχάλης,που πραγματικα έχει τις δυνατότητες για έξω και *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΘΕΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ*.
Μακαρι να πρυτανευσει η λογικη και αν χρειάζεται ο Μιχάλης να κατεβει και σε ένα Μρ Ελλάς ή σε ένα μεσογειακο ή βαλκανικο,ας κατέβει,δεν τίθεται θεμα πρωτιας,αρκει όμως αυτή η δεσμευση να τηρηθει από πλευράς ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## RUHL

> αρκει όμως αυτή η δεσμευση να τηρηθει από πλευράς ομοσπονδίας.


Μετα το πανεληνιο-->βαλκανικο---->παγκοσμιο=θα του ζητησουν η μαλον θα διευκρηνησουν οτι θα πρεπει να κατεβαινει καμια 5ετια η 10ετια στην ομοσπονδια ετσι λενε οι κανονες  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:  
Εγω παντως δεν το αποκλειω τους εχω ικανους

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι καρτες που έδωσαν στη λάρισα δεν ήταν για συμετοχή σε επαγγελματικούς η ολύμπια αλλά σε οργανώσεις τέτοιου είδους με έπαθλο χρηματικό .

για να μιλάμε σοβαρά και να έχουμε άποψη πρέπει να ακούμε και τις δυο πλευρές αυτά που λέει ο λεβεντέλης τα γνωρίζω όπως και οι περισσότεροι .
εγώ έχω παράδειγμα όπως σας έχω πεί επανελλημένα με τον ελευθεριάδη που ζεί στην γερμανία και πήρε την πρόκρηση για το παγκόσμιο σαν γερμανός και όταν είπα τον λεβεντέλη να έρθει με την ελληνική ομοσπονδία σαν έλληνας ,μου είπε να κατέβει πρώτα στο πανελήνιο να τον δούμε , ενω ό άνθρωπος ήδη έχει προκριθεί σαν γερμανος και έχει εξασφαλήσει την συμετοχή του και εκτός αυτού δεν μπορούσε να αφήσει την δουλειά του για να έρθει ελλάδα για το πανελλήνιο .

και η απάντηση του σε εμένα προσωπικά ήταν όταν μας έχουν ανάγκη τότε μας θυμούνται , αν με αυτά που ανέφερα φαίνετε οτι ο γιάννης τους είχε ανάγκη τότε συγνωμη δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνετε .αυτή ήταν δική μου πρωτοβουλία για να έρθει ο γιάννης με την ελλάδα και να χρεωθεί η νίκη του στην ελλάδα τόσο κακό είναι , αλλά φαίνετε ακολουθούν το πρωτόκολο πιστα και δεν παρεκλείνουν απο τους κανονισμούς λές και θα γινόταν κανένα εθνικό κακό.

και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο στο παγκόσμιο όταν κέρδισε ο γιάννης ο λεβεντέλης έλεγε στους γερμανούς δικός μας είναι αυτός και ο γερμανός του λέει τότε γιατί δεν είναι στην δική σας αποστολή.

όλοι μας όπως είπε και ο νίκος ο σιγάλας είμασταν στην ifbb γιατί πιστέψαμε πώς θα αναγνωριστεί σαν ολυμπιακό άθλημα αλλά τίποτε ,ένα άλλο που ελπίζαμε και είναι πρόβλημα πολλών γυμναστηρίων στην ελλάδα με το καινούριο προεδρικό διάταγμα πρέπει ο διευθυντής να είναι πτυχιούχος τεφα με 3 χρόνια προυπηρεσία που πολλά γυμναστήρια δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να πληρώνουν έξτρα για διευθυντή εκτός τους γυμναστες που κάνουν αερόμπικ η άλλα αθλήματα.

αν μπορούσε η ifbb σαν αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία να παραχωρεί σ αυτούς που είναι χρόνια αθλητές και έχουν συμετοχες σε αγώνες , ένα χαρτί προπονητή για να μπορεί κάποιος να λειτουργήσει το γυμναστήριο του , τότε πραγματικά θα πήγαινα στην ifbb και θα την στήριζα γιατί θα έλεγα με στηρίζει και πρέπει να κάνω το ίδιο και όχι μόλις πάρω το χαρτί να πάω αλλού σε άλλη ομοσπονδία .

αυτοί το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να απαξιώνουν όλες τις ομοσπονδίες αλλά χωρίς να μας διευκρινίζουν τι παραπάνω προσφέρουν αυτοί που είναι αναγνωρισμένοι με αυτούς που δεν είναι , δεν είμαστε κολημένοι απλά αγαπάμε το άθλημα και όποια ομοσπονδία αποδείξει έμπρακτα πώς έχει κάτι παραπάνω να προσφέρει και όταν λέω έμπρακτα και επί της ουσίας ,όχι του στύλ να καθαρίσουμε όλους για να χορεύουμε μόνοι μας γιατί αυτό είναι για   :04. Box Sack:

----------


## NASSER

> αν μπορούσε η ifbb σαν αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία να παραχωρεί σ αυτούς που είναι χρόνια αθλητές και έχουν συμετοχες σε αγώνες , ένα χαρτί προπονητή για να μπορεί κάποιος να λειτουργήσει το γυμναστήριο του , τότε πραγματικά θα πήγαινα στην ifbb και θα την στήριζα γιατί θα έλεγα με στηρίζει και πρέπει να κάνω το ίδιο και όχι μόλις πάρω το χαρτί να πάω αλλού σε άλλη ομοσπονδία .
> 
> :


Αυτο που λες Ηλια ηδη το εχει κανει η ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB σαν αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια.

Το Δεκεμβρη του 2006 εγινε το πρωτο σχολειο προπονητων σωματικης διαπλασης υπο την αιγίδα του υπουργιου αθλητισμου, οπου διδασκοντες ηταν καθηγητες πανεπηστημιων.
Οι προπονητες επρεπε να ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση στο ολυμπιακο σταδιο οπου γινοντουσαν τα μαθηματα για ενα μηνα και επειτα εδωσαν και εξετασεις. 
Το πτυχιο που παρελαβαν οι προπονητες τους εδωσε το δικαιωμα να υποστηριζουν τα γυμναστηρια σαν κανονικοι γυμναστες με εξτρα ειδικοτητα στην σωματικη διαπλαση!!

Οτι αναφερω ειναι αληθή και πραγματικα αξια συγχαρητηρίων για μενα.

Επισης η ομοσπονδια της ΕΟΣΔ ειναι σε προσπαθεια να υποστηριζει το αθλημα σε πολλες συνεδριασεις οπου καλειται σαν αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια, και δεχεται πολλα πυρα επι του θεματος του ντοπινγκ και καταφερνει να υπερασπιζεται το αθλημα μας επαξια. 

Καλο θα ηταν να παιρνουμε τα θετικα απο τις ομοσπονδιες και να μην επανερχομαστε στα λαθη μονο. Τα λαθη του παρελθοντος ειναι καλο να τα ξερουμε για να μην επαναλαμβανονται, οχι για να εχουμε να αλληλο κατηγορουμε. Και πιστευω πως στο χρονο π[ου περασε ολες οι ομοσπονδιες και παραγοντες του αθληματος προσφεραν απο κατι καλο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

λάθος διατύπωση το θέμα είναι να ισχύει το χαρτί για την έκδοση άδειας ξέρετε πόσα χαρτιά εχω απο σεμινάρια και με καθηγητές που ήταν και ενεργοί αθλητές εκτός αυτά ,για ρωτήσετε πόσα έκανε μόνο ο τσοπουρίδης , η σχολές όπως η grafts και iafa που παίρνουν πτυχία προπονητών στα βάρη και αεροβικής και πηγαίνουν και πολλοί γυμναστες εκεί να δείτε σοβαρή δουλειά που γίνετε και δεν γίνετε τίποτε γιατί μόνο απο τεφα και τριετη προυπηρεσία δέχονται και εγώ έχω γυμναστριες στο γυμναστήριο και δεν έχει τα προσόντα καμία ενω είναι τεφα γιατί δεν έχουν 3 χρόνια προυπηρεσία .

μακάρι να ισχύει ένα τέτοιο χαρτί να μάθω και ημερομηνίες και να πάω σ αυτή την σχολή γιατί έχω συμετοχές και στην  ifbb αρκετα χρόνια .

είναι σοβαρό το θέμα και αν μάθετε επίσημα οτι πάει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ξέρω ενδιαφέρει πολλούς , αλλά να έχει υπόσταση το χαρτί όχι μόνο για να λέμε οτι το χουμε .

γιατί αν είναι ότι νάναι τότε θα βγώ και γω να μοιράζω συγχωροχάρτια έτσι κι αλλιώς άχρηστα θα είναι.

η ουσία μετράει αν ήταν έτσι για πιό λόγο να υπάρχουν άλλες ομοσπονδίες και ένας που κοιτάει το συμφέρον του και την πρόοδό του θα πάει εκεί που αξίζει και έχει όφελος όλοι δηλαδή που έχουν γυμναστήρια και δεν είναι τεφατζήδες θα έπαιρναν το χαρτί για την δουλειά τους .

γιατί ένας γυμναστής κάνει 4 χρόνια γενικών γνώσεων και κάποια χρόνια ειδικότητα μέσα σ αυτά εγώ με αυτό το άθλημα ασχολούμε 25 χρόνια με προσωπική εμπειρία σαν αθλητής αλλά και σαν προπονητής με εκατοντάδες περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων με προβλήματα που βρήκαν λύση με την γυμναστική με βάρη , που ένα τέτοιο χαρτί αν είχε υπόσταση θα με κάλυπτε και επαγγελματικά .

και σαν δέλεαρ θα μπορούσε να πεί ο πρόεδρος της ifbb ηλία προσφέρουμε αυτά σε συμφαίρει να είσαι μαζί μας γιατί αν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει η δεν ενημερώνετε για κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορείς να του καταλογίσεις γιατί είναι αλλού .

αλλά ξέρετε γιατί δεν το λένε ? γιατί δεν ισχύει είναι πολύ βασικό αυτό ακόμη και να πληρώσει κάποιος .

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάντως με το ήδη υπάρχον κλιμα δεν ξερω πραγματικα κατα πόσο έχει όρεξη να κατεβει ο Μιχάλης στην ΕΟΣΔ,γιατί αυτη η αντιμετωπίση σίγουρα δε δείχνει και καλή προδιαθεση από την άλλη πλευρα.Δηλαδα αν τα πείς με καποιον χοντρα και δειχνει ότι δεν σε θελει μετα με τι ψυχολογία να τον αντικρύσεις;
Ενδιαφερον θα ηταν να μαθαιναμε από το περιβάλλον του Μιχάλη τι μέλλει γενεσθαι...

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser ευχαριστούμε που ανέλυσες και την άλλη άποψη! δε θάπρεπε να λείπει από εδώ.

Απλά δε μπορεί η ΕΟΣΔ να φταίει για όλα... γνωρίζω ότι έχει κάνει αξιόλογες κινήσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια και τα πιστοποιημένα πτυχεία που έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο, αλλά δεν είναι η ΕΟΣΔ το θέμα σε αυτό το τόπικ! 

Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι με Κεφαλιανό, αλλά δε το βλέπω, ούτε ΕΟΣΔ ούτε NABBA να παίξει. 
Ευθύνη για όλη αυτή την κατάσταση φέρει εν μέρει και ο ίδιος και ο προπονητής του που θα έπρπε να είχαν προβλέψει αυτές τις εξελίξεις και να είχαν κινηθεί νωριτερα, αυτή είναι η δική μου άποψη.

ΜΒ

----------


## Panoz

> Πιστευω πως πρεπει να πω και εγω οσα γνωριζω επι του θεματος Κεφαλιανου, χωρις να σημαινει πως υποστηριζω καποια πλευρα.
> 
> Τα οσα μπηκα στη διαδικασια να μαθω ειναι επειτα απο την ειδηση του φιλου Polyneikos για την τηλεφωνικη συνομιλία Κεφαλιανου-Λεβεντελη και το ζητημα των 50000?
> 
> Ο κ. Λεβεντελης εξηγησε απο την αρχη στον Κεφαλιανο πως για να φτασει να του δωσει την επαγγελματικη καρτα η ομοσπονδια, θα πρεπει αρχικα να συμμετασχει σε παννεληνιο αγωνα στην Ελλαδα και επειτα να κανει και μια συμμετοχη σε ανωτεροα αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας, ειτε βαλκανικό ειτε μεσογειακό ειτε πανευρωπαϊκό ειτε παγκόσμιο.
> 
> Και ολα αυτα ζητηθηκαν, οχι επειδη δεν αναγνωριζεται η αξια του Κεφαλιανου σαν αθλητη οσο και οι δυνατοτητες του στο εξωτερικο αλλα τοσο *για να τηρηθουν οι κανονισμοι της ομοσπονδιας ΑΛΛΑ και να μην πρεξηγηθει η ομοσπονδια τοσο απεναντι στους αθλητες της οσο και στις αρχες της.* 
> 
> Και μεχρι στιγμης ο μονος Ελληνας επαγγελματιας αθλητης της IFBB στην Ελλαδα ειναι ο Μανώλης Τζινιδης.
> ...


Αυτο ητσν, NASSER αυτο ηταν το ποιο σημαντικο κομματι του ποστ και ισως ΟΛΟΥ του thread.

Πες σημερα, που μακαρι να παιξει σε επαγγελματικουης αγωνες, παιρνει την καρτα ο Μ. Κεφαλιανος. ΑΥΡΙΟ-ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι αυτο το "δρομο" wabba,nabba,nac -> γερμανια -> και μετα στην εοσδ τηλεφωνικα για καρτα. 

ε οχι δε γινονται αυτα.....υπαρχουν και καποιοι "ατυποι" κανονες. 

Κατι τετοιο ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙ τους αθλητες της ifbb.

Χωρις να παιρνω κανενος την θεση εκφραζω αυτο που σκεφτομαι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδιά καταλάβετε τι λέμε αυτά αφορούν μόνο τους επαγγελματίες εγώ που ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε να γίνω επαγγελματίας η τον αργυράκη τι να κάνουμε στην ifbb που σας λέω ήμουν για χρόνια και την στηρίζαμε απο την ίδρυσή της εοσδ αν όμως με ενδιέφερε να γίνω επαγγελματίας τότε θα είμουν πιστός στην ομοσπονδία και θα την στήριζα γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε η είσοδός μου στο επαγγελματικό ββ , 'οπως έκανε και ο φίλος μου ο ελευθεριαδης γιατί είχε αυτό τον σκοπό εμείς στην ελλάδα δεν έχουμε μέλον αν σαν επαγγελματίες μείνουμε εντός , που εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε στην γερμανία , δεν μιλάω για πράγματα που άκουσα αλλά τα έζησα .

ένας απο τούς λόγους που είχα φύγει μέχρι και το 90 η 91 είχε καλό επίπεδο πήγαινα σε αγώνες και έλεγα αν είμαι τριάδα είναι καλά και καλό επίπεδο και ποσότητα ,αλλά μετά δεν είχε συμετοχές κάι δεν ήθελα να είμαι στους τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος ,ίδρυσε και ο αργύρης που και αυτός κατεβαινε στην ιφββ την ναββα και αφού δεν με ενδιέφεραν οι επαγγελματικοί και λόγω του ατυχήματος που θα μου κόβαν το πόδι ακολούθησα την ναββα αλλά ήμουν εκεί δεν πήγαινα απο δω και απο κεί , ούτε κορόιδεψα κανέναν και με τον λεβεντέλη είχαμε καλές σχέσεις ,γι αυτό και πήγα στους αγώνες στη λάρισα με τον στρατή όπου βγήκε γενικός .

τώρα αν στόχος του κεφαλιανού ήταν οι επαγγελματικοί τότε έκανε λάθος επιλογή ομοσπονδίας έπρεπε από την αρχή να πήγαινε εκεί αλλά και πάλι επειδή αυτό που αναφέρθηκε είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό , μην αρχήσουν και άλλοι και ζητάν τέτοια , ας σκεφτούμε λίγο σε περίοδο 20 ετών πόσοι ζήτησαν τέτοια χάρη απο την ιφββ , μόνο ο κεφαλιανός γιατί ο ελευθεριαδης όταν του αρνηθηκαν να τον εντάξουν στην ελληνική ομάδα ,είχε ήδη προκριθεί με τους γερμανούς απλά δική μου ιδέα ήταν να κανονίσω να κατέβει σαν έλληνας και να χρεωθεί στην ελλάδα η νίκη αλλά δυστυχώς δεν δέχτηκε ο κύριος λεβεντέλης , αυτή ήταν και η ενστασή μου γιατί ο γιάννης πέτυχε αυτό που ήθελε εμείς χάσαμε σαν έλληνες γιατί ο γιάννης φαίνετε σαν γερμανός και με αυτούς κέρδισε παγκόσμιο και έγινε επαγγελματίας .


σας μιλάω ειληκρινά μόνο στην αμερική έχει μέλον ένας επαγγελματίας η ένας καλός ββερ το είχα δεί με τα μάτια μου στη νεα υόρκη αν έμενα εκεί όταν πήγα κατευθείαν και δουλειά θα έβρισκα στο χώρο μου και άκρες καλές λίγο την γλωσα να ήξερα απλά οι υποχρεώσεις και οι στόχοι μου δεν ήταν αυτοί.

γι αυτό όλοι οι προ πηγαινοέρχονται συνέχεια η μένουν αμερική δεν είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## thegravijia

VICTOR K FREEMAN 6εβδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα

----------


## slaine

πολύ καλός!

----------


## thegravijia

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1895/218/

κai greene προετοιμασια - προπονηση  ποδιων..


http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...921&Itemid=219

branch warren  ομοι - τρικεφαλα

προσφατα εκανε εγχειρηση στο τρικεφαλο!

----------


## thegravijia

και οι πληροφοριες μου   :01. Razz:   λενε οτι πρωτος θα ναι ο victor martinez-δευτερος freeman kaι τριτος ο kai greene...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλαμε για την τωρινη αφροκρεμα του bb,πολλυ καλοι !!
Ένα μεγαλο κρίμα για τον Freeman ο οποιος μου αρεσει πολύ είναι ότι ξεκίνησε αργα και τώρα είναι ήδη 40+.
Δεν φαίνονται τα ποδια του Martinez σε τι φαση είναι,πόσο επανήλθαν από την εγχείριση που είχε κανει !

----------


## mantus3

ο jay δεν θα κατεβει?

----------


## m3ssias

ΜΙα μέρα θα γίνω κι εγώ σαν κι αυτούς!!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ  :02. Smile:

----------


## slaine

> ΜΙα μέρα θα γίνω κι εγώ σαν κι αυτούς!!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ


με καλό φαγητό και σκληρή προπόνηση θα τους περάσεις  :01. lol:

----------


## vagg

> ΜΙα μέρα θα γίνω κι εγώ σαν κι αυτούς!!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ


σαυτη τη ζωη η στην επομενη;;;  :02. Wave:

----------


## thegravijia

ρε παιδια σαν πολυ δεν αρπαξε ο freeman σε ομουσ και χερια...
νομιζω τα χερια ηταν το αδυναμο σημειο του...
εβαλε ογκο μου φαινεται αλλα μπορει να κανω κ λαθος κ να φαινεται ετσι στην φωτο...

----------


## slaine

ό,τι και να λέμε μόνο όταν είναι δίπλα σε άλλους αντίστοιχου επιπέδου καταλαβαινουμε τι παίζει.... έτσι όλοι μαμάτοι φάινονται...

αν και στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται πολύ καλός όπως ήδη έχω πει....

----------


## peris

ο freeman ειναι εντυπωσιακος και αρκετα σκληρος  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

για πρωτια τον βλεπω  :03. Awesome:

----------


## mantus3

> ο freeman ειναι εντυπωσιακος και αρκετα σκληρος


που το ξερεις? τον εχεις πιασει???  :02. Nana na nana:  

γενικα παιδια ποιοι αλλοι θα κατεβουν?

----------


## peris

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο peris
> 
> ο freeman ειναι εντυπωσιακος και αρκετα σκληρος   
> 
> 
> που το ξερεις? τον εχεις πιασει???  
> 
> γενικα παιδια ποιοι αλλοι θα κατεβουν?


αρχισαμε ε?  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :01. Smile Wide:  
 :02. Nana na nana:   :01. Razz:  

 απο της φοτο η πλατη του τα σπαει  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

> ο freeman ειναι εντυπωσιακος και αρκετα σκληρος   
> 
> για πρωτια τον βλεπω


δωρο για τον περι ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

o jay δεν κατεβαίνει, ούτε ο heath, ούτε ο dexter, ούτε ο wolf.

H λίστα με τους επαγγελματιές ειναι η εξής.

Gustavo Badell
Moe El Moussawi
Toney Freeman
Kai Green
Ahmad Haider
Marcus Haley
Johnnie Jackson
Dennis James
Victor Martinez
Ronny Rockel
Silvio Samuel
Sergey Shelestov
Branch Warren

MB

----------


## the_big_litho

ο Χ MAN φαινεται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση, αν και μεχρι τον αγωνα πολλα μπορει να γινουνε οπως στο olympia...

Εγω παντως εχω ιδιαιτερη εκτιμηση στον martinez.... αν καταφερει και σκληρηνει θα παιξει για την 1 θεση

----------


## peris

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο peris
> 
> ο freeman ειναι εντυπωσιακος και αρκετα σκληρος   
> 
> για πρωτια τον βλεπω 
> 
> 
> δωρο για τον περι ..


σωστος ο thegravijia  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## thegravijia

και εδω οι προβλεψεις για τον αγωνα απο τους σταρ του αθληματος...

DEXTER JACKSON, 2008 Mr. Olympia, Three-Time Arnold Classic Champion
1 Victor Martinez
2 Toney Freeman
3 Kai Greene
4 Silvio Samuel
5 Dennis James
6 Branch Warren

DEXTER SAYS: Freeman has to come in looking like he did for the Olympia to beat Greene. It's a toss-up between James and Warren, but I'll go with James because he looked good last year.

PHIL HEATH, 2008 Mr. Olympia, 3rd place
1 Victor Martinez
2 Toney Freeman
3 Kai Greene
4 Branch Warren
5 Silvio Samuel
6 Dennis James

PHIL SAYS: I'm going with Warren over Samuel. They love Warren at the Arnold; they go freaking bananas! He's scary to compete against because he always comes in shape.

JAY CUTLER, 2006-2007 Mr. Olympia, Three-Time Arnold Classic Champion
1 Victor Martinez
2 Branch Warren
3 Toney Freeman
4 Kai Greene
5 Silvio Samuel
6 Dennis James

JAY SAYS: At this level, you need everything: balance, proportion, symmetry and of course conditioning. That being said, this is bodybuilding and in the end, mass still wins.

RONNIE COLEMAN, 1998-2005 Mr. Olympia, 2001 Arnold Classic Champion
1 Victor Martinez
2 Toney Freeman
3 Kai Greene
4 Branch Warren
5 Dennis James
6 Silvio Samuel

RONNIE SAYS: I haven't really heard anything about Victor or seen pictures but I think it's his show to lose [despite his leg injury]. I like Toney because he's a bigger guy and I like that. And with Silvio and Moe - those guys are good bodybuilders, they're good for their size, but when the time comes, they just don't measure up to the bigger guys.

FLEX LEWIS, 2008 Olympia Showdown, 3rd place
1 Branch Warren*
2 Victor Martinez*
3 Kai Greene
4 Toney Freeman
5 Silvio Samuel
6 Ronny Rockel or Dennis James

FLEX SAYS: *It could go either way between the two, I can't decide. Victor's got so much potential but Branch is such an animal and looks the best I've ever seen.

BOB CICHERILLO, IFBB Pro League Athletes Representative
1 Victor Martinez
2 Toney Freeman
3 Silvio Samuel
4 Kai Greene
5 Branch Warren
6 Dennis James

BOB SAYS: If - and that's a big IF - Vic regains his previous best, he should be the best of the best. Toney Freeman will be at his all-time best and push Vic for the title. Don't be surprised if the X-Man comes out as the winner if Vic is anything less than 100%.

RICH GASPARI, 1989 Arnold Classic Champion
1 Victor Martinez
2 Toney Freeman
3 Kai Greene
4 Silvio Samuel
5 Branch Warren
6 Dennis James/Gustavo Badell

GASPARI SAYS: It's all dependent on the shape Kai Greene is in - if he can come in shape he could even crack the top two. Then you got Silvio who's always in condition and could be in that three, four or five spot and Branch who's a freak. Dennis James has certain flaws and so does Gustavo, so that sixth spot could flip flop between those two.

----------


## thegravijia

ρε μπας και τα στηνουν απο πιο πριν..?

παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο ή βλακειες λεω...?

το λεω αυτο γιατι ενω ηρθε απο εγχειρηση ο victor ολοι τον εχουν για πρωτια..

----------


## Polyneikos

nice post thegravijia,  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

Προβλεπεται αγωνας με πολλες εκπληξεις, καθως ολοι οι αθλητες ειναι καλοι και το φαβορι ο  Victor Martinez  εχει προσφατα εγχειρηθει. Δεν ξερουμε αν οντως θα ανταπεξελθει στον αγωνα.

Για τον Kai Greene εχουμε τιποτα προσφατο, φωτο ή βιντεο?

----------


## thegravijia

> Για τον Kai Greene εχουμε τιποτα προσφατο, φωτο ή βιντεο?


http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1895/218/

κai greene προετοιμασια - προπονηση  ποδιων.

----------


## NASSER

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο NASSER
> 
> Για τον Kai Greene εχουμε τιποτα προσφατο, φωτο ή βιντεο?
> 
> 
> http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1895/218/
> 
> κai greene προετοιμασια - προπονηση  ποδιων.


Ναι καλο θα ηταν να εχουμε κανενα βιντεο να ποζαρει... αυτο το βιντεο το εχω δει...

----------


## J.P.

Στο τελευταίο Muscular Development ο Flex Wheeler σχολιάζει κάθε μέρος του σώματος του Greene. Πίστευω το παλικάρι έχει πολύ μέλλον. Είναι φοβερός!!

----------


## thegravijia

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο thegravijia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο NASSER
> 
> ...


βρηκα κατι χαζες φωτο του kai greene που ηθελε ο Nasser ..
δειτε εδω.

----------


## NASSER

thegravijia παντα τετοιες χαζες ποζες επαιρνε ο Kai Greene . Αν οι φωτο δεν εχουν μονταζ και αμα εχει πιο αξιοπρεπες ποζαρισμα, πιστευω πως θα τα παει πολυ καλα.

----------


## peris

> thegravijia παντα τετοιες χαζες ποζες επαιρνε ο Kai Greene . Αν οι φωτο δεν εχουν μονταζ και αμα εχει πιο αξιοπρεπες ποζαρισμα, πιστευω πως θα τα παει πολυ καλα.


+1  :03. Awesome:  ειναι πολυ καλος ρε φιλε αμα συνεχισει ετσι τον βλεπω τον μελλοντικο colemann τον βλεπω να παιρνει πολλα olympia  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :02. Rocking:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

έχουν λίγο μονταζ οι φώτος, αλλά πολύ καλός, ότι και να λεμε! thanks thegravijia!!  :03. Awesome:  

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν και χιουμοριστικές δεν ξερω τι μονταζ η επεξεργασια δέχτηκαν πάντως είναι πολύ καλές και ο και γκρεν φανταστικος αθλητής   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φώτος από προκριματικά:

----------


## Muscleboss

και εδώ η μεγάλη κόντρα από ότι φαινεται:

----------


## Muscleboss

τα πόδια του martinez είναι λίγο off από τον τραυματισμό του πριν ένα χρόνο.

branch warren στην καλύτερη φόρμα του

και Kai Greene με περισσότερη μάζα από ποτε...

----------


## Georges

> τα πόδια του martinez είναι λίγο off από τον τραυματισμό του πριν ένα χρόνο.
> 
> branch warren στην καλύτερη φόρμα του
> 
> και Kai Greene με περισσότερη μάζα από ποτε...


Όντως τον Kai Greene που είχα δει κάτι φωτό από κάποιο προηγούμενο αγώνα είχε πολύ λιγότερη μάζα. Τι μαγικά βότανα πήρε και έγινε έτσι;   :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

έπαθαν όλοι πλάκα με τη μάζα του Greene, αν και έχει βγεί στεγνότερος άλλες φορές, λέγεται ότι αυτη τη φορά ήταν πάνω από 120 κιλά στη σκηνή που για το ύψος του είναι πρωτοφανή νούμερα...

ΜΒ

----------


## m3ssias

Μου έκανε εντύπωση ο Branch Warren,τόσο για την άψογη κατάστασή του,αλλα και για το γεγονός ότι ο αριστερός τρικέφαλος του φίνεται απίστευτος μετά απο το ατύχημα που είχε......

----------


## Polyneikos

Kai Greene: Πόσο τεραστιος έχει κατέβει;
Branch Warren : Δεινοσαυρος
Martinez :Σε συγκριση με τους αλλους 2 τα πόδια του όντως υστερουν
Ο Freeman αν είχε λίγο πιο γεματο στηθος θα έκανε ζημιες (προσωπικη μου αποψη)

----------


## Polyneikos

Eδω υπάρχει το webcast του Arnold Classic 2009 για οποιον ενδιαφέρεται να τα παρακολουθησει.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2009ac_wcr.htm

*Νικητης της βραδιάς ο Kai Greene.*


*MEN'S FINAL RESULTS*

1. Kai Greene
2. Victor Martinez
3. Branch Warren
4. Toney Freeman
5. Silvio Samuel
6. Moe El Moussawi
7. Dennis James
8. Sergey Shelestov
9. Johnnie Jackson
10. Ronny Rockel
11. Gustavo Badell
12. Ahmad Haidar
13. Marcus Haley

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Πολλα μπραβο στον Kai Greene γιατι το αξιζε αυτη την φορα ηταν σε αψογη κατασταση.Παντως στην καταταξη περιμενα τον Warren στις 2 ανωτερες θεσεις αν και μου φαινεται κατι παιζει με το βαψιμο και τον φωτισμο στον Warren τι λετε?Και ο freeman αν και δεν μου αρεσει γενικα ειναι καλος αλλα χανει απο το ποζαρισμα ειδικα στην front lat spread...
Φωτογραφιες απο τους υπολοιπους εχουμε???
Παντως ωραια αναμετρηση!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

το πήρε ο greene και δεν ήταν καν στο 100%... νομίζω ότι παίζει πολυ σοβαρά να χτυπήσει μεγάλα ονόματα στο ερχόμενο ολυμπια...

ενδιαφέρον θα χει..

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Τα χερια του Greene μου μοιαζουν με του Heath...60ποντα  :01. lol:   Αυτος κι ο Warren πολυ καλη κατασταση στα ποδια! Οσο για τον Martinez,σαν να ειναι πολυ πεσμενο το στηθος του.

----------


## peris

> Τα χερια του Greene μου μοιαζουν με του Heath...60ποντα   Αυτος κι ο Warren πολυ καλη κατασταση στα ποδια! Οσο για τον Martinez,σαν να ειναι πολυ πεσμενο το στηθος του.


συμφωνω απολυτα με τον billy  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι απιστευτος.  :02. Affraid:

----------


## _kwstas_

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΤΟΣΗ ΜΑ ΤΟΣΗ ΝΤΟΠΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ  S.O.S S.O.S S.O.S  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:

----------


## peris

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΤΟΣΗ ΜΑ ΤΟΣΗ ΝΤΟΠΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ  S.O.S S.O.S S.O.S


αυτο βρηκες να πεις εσυ?  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:   :01.Ftou:  

εδω μιλαμε για αγωνιστικα δεδομενα εδω βλεπεις αυτους που δεν εχουν να κερδισουν τιποτα απο αυτο που κανουν και θεωρειται μονο σα  προσοπικη ικανοποιηση και σα χομπι και ειναι τιγκα στο φαρμακο

αυτος ειναι επαγγελματιας και το κανει σα δουλεια και εχει να κερδισει απο αυτο

----------


## KM2909

εγω παντως θα εβγαζα πρωτο τον warren...μου φαινεται οτι τους μαμαει τους αλλους σε στηθος κ ποδια ενω δεν υστερει καθολου στα υπολοιπα σημεια...imo...

----------


## Muscleboss

6 σωστός ο περις. κώστα αυτο το σχόλιο δεν έχει θέση στους επαγγελματίες.

ΜΒ

----------


## _kwstas_

Ρε παιδια ενταξτυ δεν εθιξα κανενα.. οι περισσοτεροι καποια στιγμη στην ζωη τους  μπορει να απευθινθουνε σε τετοια προιοντα.. Ναι περι αυτο βρηκα να πω.. γιατι αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.. και ο τυπας στην φωτογραφια με τα πολλα φαρμακα και το πολυ photoshop δεν μου προκαλει θαυμασμο.. οπως εσενα αλλα το αντιθετο.. υπαρχουνε παρα πολυ επαγγελματιες που εχουν πολυ ωραια σωματα που προσεγκιζουνε πολυ ποιο πολυ το ρεαλιστικο...και το ωραιο..καταλαβες?   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## goutsos

το οτι προσεγγιζουνε το ρεαλιστικο δεν σημαινει παντα drug free..καλως η κακως τα φαρμακα ειναι απαραιτητα στο επαγελματικο ββ  :01. Evil:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Kai Green δικαια φαινεται να βγηκε νικητης, εναντι του Martinez που ηταν αναμενομενο πως δεν θα ειναι στο 100% ετοιμος λογο ενχειρησης.
Ο Warren και Freeman επισης πολυ καλοι ενω ο Dennis Jams θυμιζει κατι απο τα παλια!
Γενικα ηταν ενας αγωνας με πολλες εκπηξεις και αυτο ανεβαζει το ενδιαφερον για τους μελοντικους αγωνες και ειδικα για το επομενο Olympia.

----------


## J.P.

Τρομερός o Greene. Πάει για μεγάλα πράγματα αυτός ο αθλητής.

----------


## Muscleboss

Βίντεο από το αρνολντ κλασσικ 2009 με victor martinez και kai Greene...!!


[youtube="Arnold calssic 2009"] 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSWW-YtL0bQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSWW-YtL0bQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]


MB

----------


## NASSER

[youtube="Ο kai το 2008"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4CWzlnwEjuc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4CWzlnwEjuc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Σε συγκριση με τον ιδιο περσινο αγωνα ο Kai εχει φοβερη βελτιωση!

----------


## pikolo

εμενα αυτη η στιγμη μ αρεσε περισσοτερο 

[YOUTUBE="Η καλυτερη στιγμη"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNkBK5P3H0A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNkBK5P3H0A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

:02. Wave:

----------


## thegravijia

:01. Cool:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Αυτό που γράφτηκε στο flex ότι ήταν πάνω από 122 κιλά ναναι αλήθεια; Πολύ μου φαίνεται για το ύψος του...

----------


## Muscleboss

Σύμφωνα με τον Άρνολντ, ο Kai Greene είναι ο καλύτερος ποζερ που έχει περάσει από το Bodybuilding...

Απολάυστε...


[youtube="Kai"]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DkRFBDxI9lI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DkRFBDxI9lI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπορεί να κανει καταπληκτικα πραγματα για ανθρωπο των κιλών του αλλά εμενα προσωπικα με παραπέμπτει λίγο σε στριπτιζάδικο,είναι λίγο too much για μενα,είμαι περισσότερο του κλασσικου ποζαρίσματος,του πιο στοιβαρού.Πάντως ο τύπος είναι απίστευτα καλος....

----------


## NASSER

> Μπορεί να κανει καταπληκτικα πραγματα για ανθρωπο των κιλών του αλλά εμενα προσωπικα με παραπέμπτει λίγο σε στριπτιζάδικο,είναι λίγο too much για μενα,είμαι περισσότερο του κλασσικου ποζαρίσματος,του πιο στοιβαρού.Πάντως ο τύπος είναι απίστευτα καλος....


ΘΑ συμφωνησω μαζι σου και θα προσθεσω πως δεν κρινεται χαρισματικο το ποζαρισμα του γιατι δεν εχει αρμονια στις ποζες του.
Για μενα ο καλυτερος πόζερ ειναι ο Melvin Antony.

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι παραξενο και δυσκολο το ποζαρισμα του αλλα ο ανθρωπος ειναι κτηνος. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## napstor

πραγματικα τεραστιος κατεβηκε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

δειτε εδω μαγκες
http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...view/1966/163/

----------


## billys15

Παρατηρηστε με ποσα κιλα δουλευουν :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Πολυ λιγα ειναι!

----------


## thegravijia

> Παρατηρηστε με ποσα κιλα δουλευουν Πολυ λιγα ειναι!


ειναι φωτογραφηση - γι αυτο

----------


## Spyro D

Η στιγμη την απονωμης μεταλειου μας διχνει οτι στην ψυχη αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι ακρως αντιθετοι με το σωμα τους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μην σας φαίνετε παραξενο μπορεί και στην προπόνηση να δουλεύουν με αυτα τα κιλά αλλά δέστε πόσο αυστηρά κάνουν τις επαναλήψεις , κάποτε τα έχω ξανακούσει αυτα να λένε κάνουν με λίγα κιλά και λέω έλα να κάνουμε μαζί να σε βλέπω πως κάνεις τις επαναλήψεις και μετα μιλάμε , περιτό να σας πώ τι έγινε .

ββ κάνουμε ούτε παουερ λίφτινκ ούτε αρση βαρών , εγω αν ήμουν 100% καλά με τα γόνατα και έλεγα να ξανακατέβω σε αγώνες θα έκανα με λίγα κιλά και θα ήμουν ίδιος και καλύτερος , κάποτε είμουν 85 κιλά και έκανα 200 κιλά σκουώτ αργότερα μετα το ατύχημα ενω δεν έπρεπε ούτε να κάνω σκουώτ έκανα με 200 κιλά αλλα επαναλήψεις και το σκουώτ το έκανα στο τέλος για να είμαι κουρασμένος και να μην χρειάζετε να φορτώσω πολλά κιλα και σας πληροφορώ τα πόδια μου ήταν τριπλάσια .

όλοι σε κάποια φάση δουλεύουν βαριά κιλά για να φτασουν σε κάποια επίπεδα μετα μπορεί με λιγότερα και διατηρούν την μάζα και ούτε να έχουν προβλήματα τραυματισμών.

και το κυριότερο οι φωτογραφήσεις γίνονται όταν είναι σε δίαιτα και λίγο πρίν τους αγώνες και τα πολλά κιλά εγκυμονούν κινδύνους τραυματισμού και ξέρετε πολύ καλά περιπτωσεις που κόβονται οι μυς η παθαίνουν διάφορα , οπότε γιατί να το διακινδυνεψουν .

----------


## billys15

Γενικα,αναφερομαι σε ολους,πιστευετε οτι η πλειοψηφια (δεν λεω μεσος ανθρωπος γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου δεν υπαρχει "μεσος" ανθρωπος),δηλαδη αυτοι που κερδιζουν μαζα με νορμαλ ρυθμους,μπορουν να εχουν πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα με 60 κιλα σκουωτ ας πουμε,οσα χρονια και αν γυμναζονται,αλλα με αυτα τα 60 να νιωθουν τον μυ να καιει κανοντας αργες επαναληψεις για παραδειγμα? Δεν λεμε παντοτε οτι τα μεγαλα κιλα κανουν τους μεγαλους μυες?

Για τους τραυματισμους θα συμφωνησω!

----------


## slaine

δεν ξέρω για το 60 αλλά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υπάρξη μία καλή ανάπτυξη με σχετικά λίγα κιλά και όπως λες. ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι στις πολυαθρικές ασκήσεις αν πέφτεις σε πιο λίγες επαναλήψεις λόγω κιλών κακό δεν κάνει...

εντιτ: γιατί δεν κοιμάσαι ρε αλήτη??? μικρό παιδάκι...  :01. Razz:

----------


## kutsup

Εδώ συμφωνώ με τον Ηλία. Κάποιες περιόδους κάνεις πολλά κιλά και κάποιες άλλες όχι. Κι' εγώ δεν παρατήρησα καμιά διαφορά κάνοντας λιγότερα κιλά. Ήμουν και πιο ξεκούραστος την άλλη ημέρα.
Ειδικά όταν έκανα 5 ημέρες την εβδομάδα προπόνηση τα λιγότερα κιλά ήταν σαφώς πιο σωστή επιλογή.
Γενικά μου έφυγε η τρέλα με τα κιλά όταν είδα το Lee Haney να κάνει προπόνηση. Αναλογικά με το βάρος του σήκωνε πολύ λιγότερα από εμάς τους "κοινούς θνητούς". Και από ότι μας έλεγε δεν ήταν fun των πολλών κιλών.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με 60 δεν θα έλεγα αλλά σίγουρα πολύ λιγότερα απο αυτα που φανταζόσαστε αλλα αν κάνεις μια άσκηση αυστηρα και με δυναμικό στύλ χωρίς παλαντζαρίσματα ουτως ώστε να σηκώνεις το βάρος αλλα να νιώθεις κάθε επανάληψη εκεί έχεις καλύτερη ανάπτυξη .

και εγω προσωπικά γνωρίζω μεγάλους αθλητες που δεν γυμναζόταν με υπερογγα κιλα αλλα με αυστηρο στύλ που θα έλεγες καλύτερα να γυμνάζομαι με βαριά κιλά παρα έτσι να σου βγαίνουν τα πνευμόνια .

θέλω να καταλήξω επειδή κάνουν αυτό το στύλ προπόνησης δεν σημαίνει πως μειώνετε η αξία τους σαν αθλητές , αλλά είναι πιο δύσκολο απο θέμα αντοχής αλλα με λιγότερες πιθανότητες τραυματισμών.

----------

